# Megaman X-tinction (anthro Megaman RP)



## Baalf (Oct 19, 2020)

Synopsis:
The story in this RP is canon. ...from a certain point of view. ...Okay, basically this is just an RP that flips the whole plot behind Megaman X and Zero on its head. It kind of stems from my extreme disdain towards these two franchises. I loved the original Megaman games. Megaman was likeable, he wasn't overly edgy, he got cool gadgets and pets, and he fought other robot men. Frankly, it felt harmless. ...And then Mega Man X came, and it turned into what felt like an edgy, anti-nature story that I felt so uncomfortable in to the point where it wasn't fun for me. Mega Man was edgy, had no cool pets, and worst of all: most of his enemies were animals. Throughout the franchise, I got the feeling that only humans could be good. Only humans were important.

...I hated this setting so much that it kept me from fully enjoying what, at its core, was still the same game with well composed music and unique levels. I didn't want to slay elephants and ostriches as a robot human, and now adays with most animals EXCEPT humans being threatened or endangered, my disdain for killing animals as a humanoid has grown. This, actually, isn't the first time I've made an RP in this vein, though they usually get started for a while and die off. I don't expect this to be any different, but I hope it goes well.

Plot:
Today is the year 56XX. Mankind has gone through turmoil and war, but has fully recovered from everything that has happened. Water and food were plentiful for humans, colonies thrived, and life and the planet itself may never be any more... lifeless.

It all started many years ago. Evil reared its ugly head, and a new hero arose to combat this evil who set its sites on world domination. Many times has this hero defeated this threat, and through his efforts he had become a true hero to the planet. But when the evil finally subsided, the hero was put in stasis for the next wave of evil. ...And this was where it got complicated. New villains arose, labeled as Mavericks by humans. These creatures were deemed dangerous and a threat to human kind. ...But this, however, was started through the mind of a powerful evil. Many of these "Mavericks" were in fact evil, but some were not. In fact, others were hidden defenders of the earth. They existed to protect the planet from harm: which the new true evil hated. These robots wished to protect all life, but the evil mind deemed all non-human life as worthless and a waste of space. And that is how Mavericks came to be classified: any Reploid in the shape of any creature other than a human was classified as a Maverick. Anyone who fought along side these Reploids was, also, a Maverick.

The long-time hero cared not about the truth. He had become corrupt into believe the lies told to him. One by one, innocent reploids who tried to defend the earth were destroyed as the hero alongside his closest friend, a swordsman created by the same great evil the hero fought millenia before who helped in keeping him corrupted. Many years later, a great appocalypse finally ensued that wiped out most life on Earth. ...But the hero survived, as did his friend. It was years later that the war began again. Humans tried to reclaim the Earth, while the defenders (as well as the true Mavericks) tried to fight back.

...But the ancient hero was starting to see the truth. He realized that some of the reploids he had slain had only wished to protect the Earth, and so he joined a rebellion against his best friend. ...Throwing away the lies he was told into a holographic device, he went to combat his old friend. ...But failed. His old data had been retrieved and stuffed in a holographic image where he resumed his battle to wipe out non-human life, but as a hologram he could do little, so he acted through his friend.

Fastforward to today, and now humans have controlled 98% of the Earth, including the oceans. Most non-humans had gone extinct: many wildlife was hunted to extinction, pets were neutered to points they couldn't recover from, and with new research: even meat animals were obsolete. Humans had little value for forests that provided oxygen, as they had found new ways to produce it. This left only a few forests left, and brave reploids who wished to combat the greedy human race in protecting the planet's last few wildlife sanctuaries from disappearing.

...And these sanctuaries were more important than they appeared. The human inventions have caused the planet to heat up to serious temperatures. There was no snow anymore, and some areas near the equator got so hot they were unlivable. Through their expansionism, humans were spelling their own doom, and only the Defenders understood why. They knew that humans had gone too far, yet it wasn't all their fault: they had just been corrupted by the Swordsman and the ideals passed down onto him. They knew, one day, humans, reploids and other life could live in peace once more.


Rules:
You are a member of the Defenders and, yes, the main villain is actually Zero. As for the "Old evil" that supposedly created Zero, in Mega Man 2 Power Fighters, if you beat the game with Bass, Wily goes onto this plan for a new creation that would surpass Bass. This new creation, believe it or not, was Zero. ...I don't know how canon that ending is, but I thought it was interesting to bring up.

I'd really prefer animal-based reploids, though there are two types: Defenders who try to restrain their powers and act on what they think is right, and the Mavericks who are relentless and carefree killers. Now, the Defenders aren't perfect, as they still may have great bias against humans, but they are generally more tame than Mavericks. I'm trying to flesh out my own character: this is an old roleplay I did years ago. I'm not sure I want the same character I use back then.

Character Skeleton

Name:
Animal:
Appearance:
Powers:
Personality:
Weaknesses:
Opinion of Humans:


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 19, 2020)

Sounds pretty cool.
I'm a fan of Megaman, though I haven't played Fighters much.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 20, 2020)

Name : Tonik Spark

Animal : mammoth-minotaur

Appearance : 2 pairs of bat-like wings built together, 9 long tails with blades at the tip, and (quite literally) a belly mouth on his stomach ; two large horns on his shoulders, and two tusks on the sides of the belly mouth

Weapons :


Spoiler: Shield








A round riot shield that Tonik can use to catch and absorb elemental energy created in the vicinity, including from his teammates' or enemies' attacks. Extremely durable, can tank through quite the punishment and still remain without a scratch.





Spoiler: Plasma Torch








Originally a 211-V Plasma Cutter, but modified to be a 6-barrel handgun with 3 fire modes, shooter (rapid-fire like an SMG), splitter (large velocity like a shotgun) and spreader (like a flamethrower). Using halo energy, it features 3 elements fire (sunlight), frost (moonlight) and electricity (starlight).





Spoiler: Hammer








A tiny hammer used for Tonik's signature weapon-summon and elemental-shapeshift powers, as well as for empowering his teammates' weapons and attacks with elemental energy.



Powers : weapon-summon and element-shapeshift (i.e. "forge" the earth, fire, wind, lightning, frost and water into weapons)

Weakness : Extremely slow movement speed, very weak and vulnerable against all types of cold-based damage

Personality : Really doesn't like anything too complicated (having too many technical terms or "overly fancy" vocabulary/grammar also counts). Low self-esteem and a bit too much self-doubt at times, easily getting jealous and envious at things that would otherwise seem trivial.

Opinion of Humans : Thinks that humans are not at the top of the food chain as common belief usually goes, because of everything they can't do or don't have compared to animals (no claws, no wings, no sharp teeth, no tail, etc), and that their supposedly unmatched intelligence is now just another problem to deal with for all. Generally doesn't like humans, but is somewhat OK with working with them.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

This seems neat! Who can join this, or is it open to anyone willing? Also, do you need some knowledge of Megaman to participate in such an RP?


----------



## Baalf (Oct 20, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> This seems neat! Who can join this, or is it open to anyone willing? Also, do you need some knowledge of Megaman to participate in such an RP?



Anyone can join, and it does not require knowledge of the Mega Man franchise.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 20, 2020)

@BennyJackdaw yo, does mine look good ? or need to change something ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Anyone can join, and it does not require knowledge of the Mega Man franchise.


Very well! I shall make my character bio and such!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Name: Sgt. Piru Greenfield
Animal: Feline
Appearance: Roughly standing at about four feet, this hazel colored cat wears a ragged uniform, consisting of green combat pants, a green combat jacket with a white shirt underneath, and tan combat boots. He wears a green beret and fingerless black gloves with the rest of his uniform.

Powers: VisionPulse is his first power, being able to scan for enemies in a wide sweep. Second is Survival Instinct,  which allows the cat to blend with his environment. Third is Frenzy, which allows his claws to become sharp as blades, able to cut through most, but not all, objects. Last is HealRegen, which allows him to bite his foes, acting as a leech for vitality. Can bite allies and heal them with the stolen vitality from others.

Personality: Piru is respectful, kind to almost everyone he meets. He tends to wear his deadpan face to hide what mass of emotions he has underneath, like a mask. Nonetheless, he makes sure that everyone is safe before caring about his own safety, having been a Sergeant before the divide. He is respectful, intelligent, and calm, having steeled himself for the efforts of survival as the world shaped for the worse. He has a soft spot he never shows to most, and normally prefers to be alone once he feels a rush of painful memories kick in, preferring to remain strong-willed in the face of adversity.

Weaknesses: Despite being well trained in stealth and aggression, Piru is exposed to the following.
Elemental abilities, daggers, melee weapons, and environmental hazards. Poisons are listed as his number one most dangerous element, due to having no tolerance built up against them whatsoever.

Opinion on humans: Even though he sees what humanity had done, and currently the efforts of survival he undergoes, he still feels that not all humans are bad, and actually hopes to meet a kind human one day, despite the ongoing conflict.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

@BennyJackdaw actually I updated the post, and changed his weapons


----------



## Baalf (Oct 21, 2020)

I was thinking of what character I was going to use, but I'm going to stick with the wombat because wombats are adorable. ...except when their mouth is open.



Name: Bolo Batwom
Animal: Wombat

Appearance: he is chubby yellow robot with stick arms and legs and a big wombat like head. He is a little under five feet tall, being shorter than most humans.

Powers: this robot wields a pair of electrically charged bolos. He can use them as flails or throw them to ensnare his targets. He is also quite strong and has electric charged limbs that he can use for close-range combat.

Personality: Bolo Batwom is always a little nervous. He worries that his mission in an attempt to save wildlife and the Earth will fail because he and his allies are so greatly outnumbered. He tries to hide any insecurities by fighting alongside his friends and being there to help when he can. Deep down, he might be a little weak and prone to seductive reasoning.

Weaknesses: Not surprisingly, he hates water.

Opinion of Humans: he always wishes that there is a way to it befriend them, but in the eyes of most humans in that day and age, if you don't look like them, you are evil. He always claims on to hope that humans are not evil and that they won't see him as evil, but as the current state of the world is dire oh, he doesn't know what to think.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 21, 2020)

Yo, I'll join.
I was sort of talking with someone else for an RP but they went dark so...

Name: Junkrat
Animal: Rat
Appearance: White rat with various modifications, taken from disabled reploids. Little of his original body remains.
Powers: Machine command, network hacking, Cyber Elf creation
Personality: Semi-reclusive; prefers to interact with others using hard-light holograms projected from a shoulder emitter controlled through various satellites. Always looking for new and old tech to further his body modification and computing power. Not the best team player but as long as there's something in it for him, he'll grit through it.
Weaknesses: Extreme heat can disrupt holograph matrices. EM interference can scramble electronic signals. Physically, has little shielding and is vulnerable to most extreme conditions and damage and thus prefers to stay in a well-protected secret location that has decent environmental controls and a Faraday cage.
Opinion of Humans: Ambivalent. As long as they don't get in the way, he doesn't care. Has a soft spot for children, though he wouldn't admit it.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 22, 2020)

(Alright, four sounds good.)

A battle was currently about to erupt near a lab dedicated to creating robots designed to protect the six remaining forests in the country. 4 robots were preparing for battle. One of the robots was a slightly short yet strong looking wombat who was wise currently unplugging what looked like a pair of orbs attached to wires.

"Hmmm... to think that a Crusader could cause so much bias amongst the human race. I never even got the chance to try and enjoy life before I was thrust into this war," Bolo Batwom said. "What do you guys think? I heard attempt that they were going to find and attack these Labs, so we have to be ready for anything. Junkrat? Tonic? Sgt Peru? Do any of you have any idea what the odds are of us protecting the lab?"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 22, 2020)

(Think everyone is....AFK for the time being. I'll wait on everyone else to come forth. Also, Piru is more of an Earthly cat, still retaining fur and whatnot. You said four robots, so I felt the need to specify he wasn't of mechanical appearance)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2020)

"If the odds were bad, I wouldn't be here wasting resources."
Junkrat's whole body flickers briefly.
"Holomatrix looks good on my end. Minimal heat and electromagnetic interference detected. Running at approximately 96%."
"As long as everyone remembered to bring the nurse elves I gave them, it shouldn't be too bad. I know they're weak but it's all I could supply on short notice."
(A cyber-elf is a small, sentient, anthropomorphic program that manipulates the world around them in various ways and are only visible to reploids and some humans with augmentations)

Junkrat remotely controls his hardlight hologram from within the safety of the laboratory basement. The hologram functions via durable emitter affixed to its shoulder and duplicates his body down to accurate weight and density of his physical body.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 22, 2020)

Tonik doesn't look too happy to be here. Despite the trunk and tusks covering most of his face, his expression is rather clear, most noticeably the faint black "glow" from his eyes.
The mouth on his belly looks like it's grinding its teeth... as if it wants to chomp down whoever dares to get close.
For a "robot", he looks like a mutated mess. Like some kind of failed agexperiment subject. But he doesn't seem to mind it much, if at all.
He's not happy to be interrupted from his afternoon nap, but still helps to fortify the defense against the fight about to break up in here.
His voice somewhat robotic and monotone, obviously digitalized.

"Bad things always happen during my naps. And bad things always happen to people that interrupt my naps."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 23, 2020)

Piru gazed along the viewpoint, binoculars in hind as he did his best to scan the outward area. His tail swished briefly before tucking them away, thinking to himself for a while. After giving some though to their current predicament, and the possibility and odds of what could spring forth, the cat nodded grimly.

Somehow, it didn't seem good or bad, yet, he spoke regardless.

"If we are to access this battle completely......I would say it depends on how we do this. If we manage our strategy correctly, taking certain offensive and defensive roles, I'd say we can do this....hopefully...."

The feline muttered, thinking for a bit as he tapped his head a little. He was still unsure of how this was going to go, since he had no distinct measurement of his foe's powers, but he'd keep it quick and lethal. Hopefully, he'd work it out with this group....


----------



## Baalf (Oct 23, 2020)

Bolo looked at the others and nodded. Firstly, he retrieved an elf from Junkrat for first aid.

"It does seem a little strange. Zero fought against nature, and yet these creatures decided to Aid him. That doesn't make sense," Bolo said outloud before apologizing to Tonik for waking him up.

"Sorry, but we got work to do. I suppose the best way to win this is, as Piru put it, act both offensively and defensively. No one should just be fighting alone, we have to support each other. Tonik, am I to assume that you want to take the helm and fight in the front lines? I can stand nearby and use my bolos."


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 23, 2020)

"They're sentient beings also capable of making mistakes, you know," Junkrat's voice interjects with minor distortion.
"Be glad they aren't Weil's baby elves," he chuckles, "though if you want to give it back, I can find someone who appreciates my work."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 23, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Bolo looked at the others and nodded. Firstly, he retrieved an elf from Junkrat for first aid.
> 
> "It does seem a little strange. Zero fought against nature, and yet these creatures decided to Aid him. That doesn't make sense," Bolo said outloud before apologizing to Tonik for waking him up.
> 
> "Sorry, but we got work to do. I suppose the best way to win this is, as Piru put it, act both offensively and defensively. No one should just be fighting alone, we have to support each other. Tonik, am I to assume that you want to take the helm and fight in the front lines? I can stand nearby and use my bolos."


The mutated-looking mammoth just clicks his tongue.

"Eh, don't blame any of you. I meant the jerks that decided to attack during my nap. So yeah, lemme at 'em in the front cuz I'mma have some serious talks with 'em."

He takes out a hammer tool... which looks hilariously useless for any combat situation whatsoever, given its tiny size and material. A hammer with an iron head and an ivory grip, nothing special.
He just fiddles around with it, waiting for the attack to happen. His nine tails slowly swish from side to side.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 25, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Piru gazed along the viewpoint, binoculars in hind as he did his best to scan the outward area. His tail swished briefly before tucking them away, thinking to himself for a while. After giving some though to their current predicament, and the possibility and odds of what could spring forth, the cat nodded grimly.
> 
> Somehow, it didn't seem good or bad, yet, he spoke regardless.
> 
> ...



(Skipping turn?)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 25, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Skipping turn?)


(Pardon? Did I forget to respond to something?)


----------



## Baalf (Oct 26, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> (Pardon? Did I forget to respond to something?)



(We are currently on the second round of responses.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 26, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (We are currently on the second round of responses.)


(Ah, pardon me! I'll go and do my second response then. Apologies!)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 26, 2020)

The feline looked around, then nodded, getting ready as his tail whisked behind him slowly.

"We'd definitely have to be careful in our approach. Even though Tonik here takes the front lines, I'll still need to stick close, just in case any plans go awry. I'll serve as support, giving my assistance across the battlefield. If you need suppressing fire over where you are, lemme know. Other than that, I'll watch Tonik's six, just to be safe and whatnot."

Piru said confidently, making sure his weapons were ready for this next battle encounter. He had his plans, and had backup plans just in case the offense/defense didn't apply. There were some charges he had on him in case things didn't play out well, but Operation Erase wouldn't have to come into play yet.

He was more than confident in his team's abilities, so for the meantime, he'll keep at his support position.

"I think that's everything. Anyone else need a rundown on what we're doing?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 26, 2020)

"Kill all sons of bitches."

Tonik replies to Piru, loading and activating his gun with murderous intent.
The "muscles" of his wings and the bladed tips on his tails slightly glow white. Same for the "horns" on his shoulders, and the "tusks" on the two sides of his abdomen gaping maw.
Even those teeth glow, too.

"That's what I'm doing."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 26, 2020)

Piru nodded at the somewhat blatant remark about what he was going to do, straightening his beret on his head as he got ready.

"Very well. I'll cover you as you go along. i got your six."

Piru said reassuringly, smoothing his fur, something he tended to do before he got real messy. He looked dead ahead, a cold stare in his eyes as he got his war fare on.

"Let's smoke em. Stay frosty....."


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 26, 2020)

"Alright. I'll stay behind the big guy."
Junkrat's arm disintegrates and reforms into a really ancient-looking megabuster.
"Firing my weapon takes up total energy, so I need to be frugal. Means I'm to be used for special cases, especially things none of you can do."
He clears his throat.
"Things like hacking weapons, machines, doors, et cetera. I can also perform basic repairs at expense of my total energy. If my hologram goes out, I can still give support but only if my satellite can see or connect to whatever needs to be seen or connected to."
"Also remember your nurse elves. They can also make minor repairs but will have to rest once they reach a certain threshold. You can use up all of their energy for one big repair, but it will use up the entire elf, effectively killing it, so be aware."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 26, 2020)

The feline looked ahead at Tonik, hoping he heard that. Though, since the cat was of flesh, he wouldn't have much of use for an elf, though he did hold onto it for other people who might need it, which would probably prove useful later on. he had already known his own methods to patch himself up, and had a few medical supplies on him if the situation ever called for it. As he stood there, he grabbed one of the old weapons, the likes of a gun, primitive in today's standards, but effective for the feline. He looked back at the robot, nodding slightly.

"I'd have no use for it....but I sure can hold onto one in case one of you guys need it. I have my own medical that may be more....._computable for the likes of myself......."_

The cat muttered, looking out at the threat.

"Right, stay sharp. We got enemies moving....50 clicks out....steel yourselves....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 26, 2020)

The mammoth reploid listens to the two talking, and glances back at them, including the wombat.

"Since this is like the first time we fight together, and we hopefully still have time to prep before the fight, wanna get to know each other a bit better ? At least if we need something we'd know who to ask."

It's rather clear and straightforward that the mammoth is for mass destruction, anyway. But perhaps there may be more to it than that ?
The tiny, almost useless-looking hammer he has, doesn't look at all suitable for any kind of combat situation, that's for certain...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 26, 2020)

Piru thought for a while, then nodded, looking up at the mammoth reploid.

"it would be best, yeah. Good to get some common ground before the inexorable battle...."

The feline said softly, stretching out, several cracks and such being heard.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 26, 2020)

( @Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox why don't ya start first, son)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 26, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> ( @Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox why don't ya start first, son)


(Hmm....alright then dad!)

The cat looked around, then started off just to round everyone off.

"Well, suppose I'll round off the first charge. My name is Sergeant Piru Greenfield, a former member of the SAS Special forces of the UK. Back when humanity was at peace, before the differences spread, I used to command an elite group of highly trained soldiers to complete certain missions and tasks. As the issues mounted, and the tech got more and more fluent, there was.....simply no more need for us anymore. Most of the modern militarys were replaced by robots....and such more advanced weapons of war....yet there is always something people can do that robots could never....but then they worked around that, so truly....the SAS was no more. Ever since then, we dissolved, broken apart by the rifts that shaped our world into what it is now.....and here I am.."

Piru concluded, his ears lowering ever so slightly. Immediately, they perked back up, his tail shifting slightly.

"But that's why I press on.....to be what they thought was obsolete....."


----------



## Baalf (Oct 26, 2020)

Bolo decided to go next.

"My name is Bolo Batwom," he replied. "I was positioned at an electric station in Australia. No, we do not talk like Ty the Tasmanian Tiger down there, we just talk like normal people. Anyway, it was my job to check and repair all the wires going through the station. I was one of many. I also created electric fencing that could help us around Wildlife areas to keep poachers out of those areas.

... but that was during the sigma Wars. Shortly, the boss of the power plant wanted me destroy along with any other animal robots working there. In addition, because of the war, there was so little value put on the wildlife that the electric fencing was removed. All species of wombats are extinct. It feels kind of weird being based off a creature that doesn't exist anymore, especially the one you saw the extinction of.

I just want to believe that this is the effects of contrarianism, and that humans can understand the value of us and life. Maybe one day, we can go back to the way things were. Before the rest of life outside the human race goes extinct."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 26, 2020)

( @BennyJackdaw can I add in some HP lovecraft eldritch cosmic monstrosity in here ?)


----------



## Baalf (Oct 27, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> ( @BennyJackdaw can I add in some HP lovecraft eldritch cosmic monstrosity in here ?)



(If you want.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 27, 2020)

The mammoth is next.

_"I am Many Weapons Guy. And these are my weapons."_

A crude-looking hexagon plate on his chest lights up, projecting what looks like some sort of grid-view folder in a computer, with 50+ thumbnails of weapons in there. The majority of them are melee, from swords and daggers to shields, axes, hammers, clubs, scythes, spears, and everything in between. The few others, are guns.
The projection closes after everyone's got a good look at all of them.

"Name is Tonik. I'm a weapon designer/engineer, from Vietnam, but moved here in hope of learning new things to improve my crafts, to better myself, and perhaps to be where I'd be appreciated and needed more, with the only thing I'm good at. Things were going well, decent enough... but I was too ambitious. I sought out on how to make weapons out of pure energy, the very raw, pure elements of nature too, all too confident that I was one step above the majority of others... until I found myself being forced to work for the humans, making weapons of war for them, out of the very living habitats that the animals needed. I escaped and had to hide in some kind of abandoned ruin, or excavation site. And that's when I found... it."

The hexagon plate on his chest lights up again, this time a 2D projection of what looks like an infested supercomputer, a massive mess of machine, dark matter and white, bone-like stones, like one of those freaky-ass HP. Lovecraft eldritch cosmic abominations, but with machines thrown in too. The screens were flickering with what could only be assumed as occult symbols. The stones constantly moved up and down from the floor and ceiling, like stalagmite and stalactite... but almost "alive" ; the dark matter, "pulsing" like there were veins beneath, like some kind of beating heart.

"It gave me an offer... if I were to be its host and give it a chance to redeem itself for its very existence, I'd be able to use my powers to the fullest without having to use my energy or even concentrate, if at all. It'd also enhance my senses, such as my aiming. So... yes, I accepted... and here I am now."


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 27, 2020)

Junkrat, the entire time, has been paging through screen after screen of something. Usually the screen is visible to everyone but they've been pure white the last few minutes.
"What?!" He exclaims. He's ignored nearly everything everyone else has said staring deeply into a privacy screen.
"Uhhh... I'm a nomad that lives in underground bases. I sit and chill and let my drones gather scrap while I use my personal hologram to look for the good stuff. Reduce, reuse, recycle..."
Something gets his attention and he drifts back into reclusiveness.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 27, 2020)

After everyone had introduced themselves, Bolo went to the edge of their establishment to check if there were any Invaders yet. Sure enough, there was a whole bunch of humanoid robots coming towards them. At the helm of it all... Zero.

"It's time!" Bolo said. "It looks like they don't want to take any chances. We really have to be on our best offense and defense. Only together can we survive."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 27, 2020)

The cat nodded a little, keeping the charges close  to him. He prepared for the oncoming battle, keeping his weapons set as they approached, a grim look on the feline's face.

"Very well. Steel yourselves everyone....here comes the fight...."

Piru said, taking position as he got next to the mammoth, a melee weapon of a seven inch knife in paw.

"Let's show them what happens when they try to persist...."


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 27, 2020)

Junkrat perks up.
"Robots? Thought humans might have been the aggressors this time."
Junkrat is looking down from a live satellite feed.
"And they have a flashy looking commander."
He swipes away all current screens and opens a blank diagnostic.
"Bring one to me and I'll set my personal hacker elf to create some malware for them. Rip its arms and legs off if you have to, but keep the torso and the head and get it to me quick before it self-destructs."
He pauses
"Something doesn't quite feel right about this, though. What exactly are we defending again?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 27, 2020)

The mammoth is just about to head out and go head-on against the enemies, but he stops the moment he hears from Junkrat.

"What's wrong ? What did you see ?"


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 27, 2020)

"The one in red. At the front. It doesn't move like the others. The rest are all mass-produced fodder but... this one's been around the block a few times. It almost smells like a setup."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 27, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> "The one in red. At the front. It doesn't move like the others. The rest are all mass-produced fodder but... this one's been around the block a few times. It almost smells like a setup."


"That red one is named Zero. One of a kind. Infamous swordsman that can really give us a hard time, no doubt. I wouldn't be surprised if he's taking the lead to fuck us up."

The mammoth prepares his hammer and gun, but stays on the defensive. His body slightly "glows" black yet again, but most prominent from his eyes.
The mouth on his belly emits a hostile, aggressive, but otherwise digitalized/robotic growl.

"... But not on my watch. Time to unleash some *hell from beyond* if they try anything funny..."


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 27, 2020)

"Curious if there's any more out there like him. Operational, I mean."
He looks down at his arm, a beat up megabuster
"Found this a long time ago in some ruin I don't remember where. One of my first self-modifications. It shoots but there's so much more in here that suggests it could do more, but I haven't been able to figure it out. Some sort of proprietary coding language I can't decipher. Tried using a copy of a virus found in other nearby ruins around the same age but nothing."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 27, 2020)

"I can fix it up and arm it with some other weapons in if you want. Those enemies coming at us, they gonna be scraps by the time we're done with them, and I'm gonna have a blast..."

The mammoth looks at the mega-buster and is already imagining all sorts of extra barrels or melee weapons, to add to it. All the possibilities...
He may be a robot, and may even be possessed by some mechanical eldritch cosmic horror from ancient times, but he's still a blacksmith at heart and nothing gonna get him more excited than doing the one and only thing he's good at...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 27, 2020)

"Nah, it's an antique. I'd rather see it back to the way it was. Besides, it gives me something to do in my downtime. This thing had a pretty serious problem even firing when I found it. Looked like a ceremonial piece before I made a new circuit that actually did something. Tore a hole in one of my old monitors."
Junkrat looks at his screen.
"ETA: Not very long. Check your tanks. This is gonna be bumpy"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 27, 2020)

The mammoth is kind of bummed that he can't work on the mega buster, but no matter, he'll just be creative with his own weapons after this fight is over.
That is, until Junkrat's signal... which gets him slightly confused.

"Uuuuh check my what now ? Tanks ?"

It seems like a terrible place and time to ask that kind of question, but he has to.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

The feline stood, waiting on the signal, a bit taken back by the wary alert. Yet, he remains vigilant, keeping his weapon close to him. It appeared to be an aged sword that he had on him, durable and resistant to time's corroding touch, it told a story n it's scratched surface....

"Very well. Just give the signal.......we're set....I believe...."

Piru said softly, keeping his eye on the newly proclaimed threat. He had been swordfighting for years, but to hear another one roamed about....was indeed troublesome.

Nevertheless, he kept his eyes peeled, and his feet planted firmly on the ground. Whoever this foe was....


Was definitely in for a rude wake-up call....


----------



## Baalf (Oct 28, 2020)

(Slow down, please. I'm not ready yet to comment right now. I need some time to figure out what I'm going to say.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Slow down, please. I'm not ready yet to comment right now. I need some time to figure out what I'm going to say.)


(Sorry!)


----------



## Baalf (Oct 28, 2020)

"Maybe we should take this slowly," Bolo suggested. "I mean, zero can't be totally heartless, right? Many people saw him as a hero. I think we can go out, and be prepared for an attack, but I want to talk to him first."

Bolo Batwom walked out slowly, staying close to the other replies and cyborgs, while keeping his distance from zero and the oncomers.

"We wish to resolve this peacefully," Bolo greeted. "We only wish to protect this bit of nature, and do not want to see it be destroyed. We will only fight you if it absolutely comes down to it."

There was a moment of silence. At first it seemed like zero was taking these words to Heart...

... But then he pulled out his sword and gun.

(It has been way too long since I've played a Mega Man X or Mega Man Zero game, and I don't plan on going back to play one anytime soon. Does anyone know how zero would talk in this situation?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (It has been way too long since I've played a Mega Man X or Mega Man Zero game, and I don't plan on going back to play one anytime soon. Does anyone know how zero would talk in this situation?)


(Way too long for me too, but judging from X8, I guess he'd be like... this.)

Bolo : "We wish to resolve this peacefully, we only wish to protect this bit of nature, and do not want to see it be destroyed. We will only fight you if it absolutely comes down to it."

Zero : "And where did you Maverick scumbags get that idea, huh ? Try to claim the world and tell me it's to protect nature. That's a good one."

Bolo : "As soon as you see a non-human reploid, you decice they're Maverick, unless they agree with your outdated, old ideals, and maybe even obey you. Is that how you work ?"

Zero : "Why don't you include slice-and-dice in that too, because I'm about to give you one of those right now."


----------



## Baalf (Oct 29, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (Way too long for me too, but judging from X8, I guess he'd be like... this.)
> 
> Bolo : "We wish to resolve this peacefully, we only wish to protect this bit of nature, and do not want to see it be destroyed. We will only fight you if it absolutely comes down to it."
> 
> ...



(Sounds good.)


----------



## Baalf (Oct 31, 2020)

(Okay guys, you can speed up again. XD)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 31, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Okay guys, you can speed up again. XD)


(I think we're all waiting for Zero's response... and you'd be the one playing as him as well, sooo...)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 1, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Okay guys, you can speed up again. XD)





Thicchimera said:


> (Way too long for me too, but judging from X8, I guess he'd be like... this.)
> 
> Bolo : "We wish to resolve this peacefully, we only wish to protect this bit of nature, and do not want to see it be destroyed. We will only fight you if it absolutely comes down to it."
> 
> ...


(We'll go with this then, I suppose... so here we go.)

The mammoth steps forth, his mutated/corrupted form in full view. An absolute mess of machine, dark matter and stones thrown together.

"Foolishness, Zero. Foolishness. Nature is everything to us and even to you humans. Without it, this world of yours wouldn't have existed in the first place. But if you want to claim it... then you'll have to take it from us. And I bet you already knew that."

He opens his wings and lifts himself off in the air, just a bit (about 2 inches) so his feet doesn't touch the ground. Then he just hovers there.
His tails all spread out and curls up, aiming at the enemies in front of him, setting up a line of defense.
Several light saber swords are conjured into view and lined up behind him, with the blades being concentrated sunlight (fire), moonlight (frost/cold) and starlight (lightning).

"But enough talk. Have at you."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 1, 2020)

Piru got set into defense, sticking close to the mammoth reploid as he looked around, seeing as the fight was about to unwrap itself.

He took into account how many were on the opposing team, and highly considered the skillset of which the main enemy lead had.

Were they adequately equipped enough to defeat the oncoming foes?

Will their adversaries succumb to the very essence of teamwork and crafty traps?

The feline sure hoped so. His paw clutched tighter around the saber as he got ready, making sure he had Tonik's back.

No matter what, he had to back up the front lines, albeit with caution. Unlike the majority of his friends, he was of flesh, seemingly easy to succumb to more....lasting wounds.

Rather than a quick repair. He'd need to play it carefully....safely....


----------



## Baalf (Nov 2, 2020)

"I don't want to fight, but I will if I must," Bolo said. "Junkrat! We only have a chance if everyone fights together."

Bolo started to spin his weapons around as some of the soldiers came close. He created a massive Shield of whirling electricity that shocked and stunned oncoming soldiers. But zero grabbed his pistol and shot into the Circle, and managed to hit Bolo's hand. It did not damage bolo, but it caused him to stop spinning his weapons.

"Zero is not going to be so easy to take out," bolo said.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 2, 2020)

Tonik forms the 9 sabers into massive 3-star shuriken-like formations with them pointing outward, then sets them to spin around themselves at terrifying speed, while constantly and unpredictably changing direction between horizontal, vertical and diagonal.
And if that's not enough, he also sets them to shoot out laser bolts in a ring, on an interval : each 3-star saber formation fires 27 bolts every 3 seconds.
Needless to say, no-one wants to get hit by those spinning sabers, especially when they pretty much twirl around themselves in all directions and angles like windmills on drugs.

"Defense deployed !"

He exclaims in his digitalized, slightly distorted robotic voice, as he switches his focus to providing support to the team.
His other hand takes out the gun and switches to "spread" mode. Using the fire, frost and electricity from his own gun, he empowers everyone's weapons with the three types of elemental energy for extra damage.
He knows well to better off doing this than trying to attack someone with it.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 3, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Sounds pretty cool.
> I'm a fan of Megaman, though I haven't played Fighters much.



(Hello?)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 3, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Hello?)


(Sorry man, been busy. I'll try ti get something in tomorrow)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 3, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> (Sorry man, been busy. I'll try ti get something in tomorrow)



Take your time. Just wanted to know if you were still around.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 4, 2020)

Amidst the fighting, Junkrat had vanished.
However, off in the distance, a diesel engine is heard getting closer.
Upon further inspection, it's not one diesel engine but several, and they're massive road rollers, behaving as makeshift tanks, rolling over the majority of the fodder from around the side of their ranks.
Junkrat is seen apparently laying in a makeshift hammock strung between two exhaust pipes, tinkering with a disabled robot.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 4, 2020)

As Piru backed up the mammoth with his own ranged weaponry, having decided to save up close and personal melee for a last resort, he looked around, noting that  a member of the team had disappeared.

"The heck?..."

Piru muttered to himself, looking back to see Junkrat tinkering with something. He did remember the little robot saying something about he was not to engage unless need be, so it was fine with the feline.

Going back to precision marksmanship, Piru steadily aimed down the sight of another target, swiftly gunning it down in one deft paw move.

"Done and dusted...."


----------



## Baalf (Nov 5, 2020)

Many of the Invaders were falling, but now there were Steamrollers coming in. Bolo threw some of his weapons into some of the steam rollers. The electricity from his weapons flowed through the steam rollers and electrocuted the driver is, stopping the steam rollers in their tracks.

"Leave this area alone, Zero, and no more casualties!" Bolo shouted, twirling his last two bolos in his claws.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 5, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> "Leave this area alone, Zero, and no more casualties!"


(Wait, wait, who's gonna play as Zero ? I thought it'd be you but I have a feeling you want me to do it instead ?)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 6, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Many of the Invaders were falling, but now there were Steamrollers coming in. Bolo threw some of his weapons into some of the steam rollers. The electricity from his weapons flowed through the steam rollers and electrocuted the driver is, stopping the steam rollers in their tracks.
> 
> "Leave this area alone, Zero, and no more casualties!" Bolo shouted, twirling his last two bolos in his claws.


"Hey hey hey hey friendly fire!" Junkrat flips out of his hammock onto the ground.
"I'm not being paid enough for this..."


----------



## Baalf (Nov 7, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> "Hey hey hey hey friendly fire!" Junkrat flips out of his hammock onto the ground.
> "I'm not being paid enough for this..."



(Wait, I thought that they were supposed to be bad guys. I guess I'm going to have to do some redacting.)



Thicchimera said:


> (Wait, wait, who's gonna play as Zero ? I thought it'd be you but I have a feeling you want me to do it instead ?)



(I could try and do my best impression of the character from now on if you would prefer.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 7, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (I could try and do my best impression of the character from now on if you would prefer.)


(I mean, I originally have no problem with the mega man series, so I don't think I can really do the impression to go with the plot of the RP... perhaps you're better for that ?)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 7, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (I mean, I originally have no problem with the mega man series, so I don't think I can really do the impression to go with the plot of the RP... perhaps you're better for that ?)



( I mostly have problems with most of the spin-off franchises. I actually quite happened to light the original Mega Man franchise is uh, and to a lesser extent, Megaman Battle Network. Personal reasons. I don't want to go in the details. I feel like it would ruin people mood. Feel free to not take the role play too seriously.)

Bolo noticed that there were steam rollers coming, but they didn't belonged to the enemy. They started rolling over some of the soldiers while bolo swung his weapons around to deflect more of them. 

"Grrr, you are more prepared than I thought," Zero stated.

"I don't want to believe that you are evil," Bolo said. "Look, I know you have things you are fighting for. I understand that you want to save the humans. However, not everything is out to kill humans. I do not want to harm any more of your man. Please leave."

"No... that's all nature exists to do. You think animals are like humans, but we are nothing alike," he replied. "Nature is savage. It only exists to destroy and kill. Humans are nothing like that."

"You sound just like sulfide and his girlfriend," bolo mentioned. "Also, don't you think that is hypocritical of you to say? After all, what do you exist to do? Just to kill nature? You are no better than what you claim us to be with a mentality like that."

"Silence! I will ruin you where you stand!"

 it seemed that bolo had struck a nnerve. Zero charged at Bolo with his recoil rods ready to strike.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 7, 2020)

The mammoth quickly rushes in, pushes Bolo back, and positions himself between the wombat and Zero. Then he stomps on the ground and conjures a large tower shield of earth and stone that raises up in between himself and Zero.




He looks like he's going to try to stop Zero with that, but it's so obvious that there's no way it's going to work with a class-A hunter like Zero...
What isn't too obvious, though, is when he quickly pushes the shield at Zero and, upon impact, literally flips Zero overhead.

"No stone unturned !"

The damage is to be desired, but the concussion of that entire plate of stone and rocks in the face, driven by a mammoth with that kind of body build, might be enough to disorient even advanced models of reploids for a good half minute. Hopefully.
The stone shield crumbles into dusts shortly afterwards, but it looks more like being de-summoned than breaking down from being damaged.
Then Tonik de-summons the spinning light-saber windmills of death to clear up the area, now that the enemies have been reduced to a more manageable number. The main problem now is Zero...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 7, 2020)

As the group fend off Zero's attack, which is a relief, the feline sniped his last foe before deciding that that were at a much more reasonable amount now. He reloaded the weapon quickly, looking over at the reploid that they hit. And hopefully stunned.

Piru ran up to Tonik, looking over the brief encounter that they had, slinging the rifle over his shoulder, bringing out a smaller melee weapon as a secondary. He looked at them both, standing in a battle stance.

"So....did that disorient him any?....and are we going to subdue him, or pacify him?....."

The cat asked, using pacify as a word that most would know by now, subtle in it's evasion of a much harsher word. He'd deal with long range defense on the other enemies later, since the larger threat was in a much closer proximity.

Curious, he looked at the group for answers, keeping his guard up.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2020)

(Hey guys, I'm not gonna be available for the next 4-5 months, so... don't wait for me)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (Hey guys, I'm not gonna be available for the next 4-5 months, so... don't wait for me)



(What happened?)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 9, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (What happened?)


(He's gonna be gone for a while. IRL came into importance.)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 9, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> (He's gonna be gone for a while. IRL came into importance.)


(obviously. he's just concerned for his friend)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2020)

(simply put, I came out to my dad about being gay after he pressured me way too much, and now shit hit the fan ; don't wanna go into details too much, but basically I have to cut off all these stuffs for the next few months, or worse things gonna happen)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (simply put, I came out to my dad about being gay after he pressured me way too much, and now shit hit the fan ; don't wanna go into details too much, but basically I have to cut off all these stuffs for the next few months, or worse things gonna happen)


(Sorry to hear that, bud. If you ever need an ear to listen, mine's open. PM me for my Discord if you feel the need)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 9, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> (obviously. he's just concerned for his friend)


(Yeah...sorry..)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 11, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (simply put, I came out to my dad about being gay after he pressured me way too much, and now shit hit the fan ; don't wanna go into details too much, but basically I have to cut off all these stuffs for the next few months, or worse things gonna happen)



This is a reason why I have such a hard time wanting to interact with non furries. People can really suck at times. It's a shame that something like that had to happen to you.



Toby_Morpheus said:


> (Sorry to hear that, bud. If you ever need an ear to listen, mine's open. PM me for my Discord if you feel the need)



By the way, you can always just say pass or skip if you have nothing to add to the RP at the moment.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 12, 2020)

Zero now switched to his boomerang shield. He used it to block Bolo's next weapon strike. While bolo was trying to prepare another weapon, zero swung and flung his shield towards Steelite. It was a direct hit that knocked him out of the air, causing him to crash down. Out of concern, bolo went to check on him.

"No! Are you all right?" Bolo asked out loud?

The Shield was logged into his armor, cutting into the belly, but he was very much still alive. Regardless, it was clear that might be distracting, and could also require medical attention. (I hope he does not mind that I am trying to put him out of commission for a while till he comes back.)

"Bad move, Zero!" Bolo said.

Bolo spun his weapon rapidly, generating an intense amount of electricity. He swung it towards his adversary, and instead of throwing the weapon, he held on and shot out a lightning quick bolt of electricity. Zero was hit Dead on, and was now open for attacks.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 12, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Zero now switched to his boomerang shield. He used it to block Bolo's next weapon strike. While bolo was trying to prepare another weapon, zero swung and flung his shield towards Steelite. It was a direct hit that knocked him out of the air, causing him to crash down.





BennyJackdaw said:


> The Shield was logged into his armor, cutting into the belly, but he was very much still alive. Regardless, it was clear that might be distracting, and could also require medical attention. (I hope he does not mind that I am trying to put him out of commission for a while till he comes back.)


(If the main tank/defender of the team is to be knocked out, I sorta expect an attack much worse than Captain America's shield going to my belly... but other than that I don't mind being put outta commission. Though, name is Tonik,)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 12, 2020)

"Hey, Zero!"
Junkrat's voice was heard playing from a nearby PA system.
"I got some friends who want to see you!"
While everyone was fighting, Junkrat was busy reverse-engineering Zero's fodder robots. Now there's a large group of them with their power cores exposed and glowing red, shuffling like zombies toward him.
"Oh, I wouldn't touch them if I were you. They're a bit... unstable."


----------



## Baalf (Nov 12, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (If the main tank/defender of the team is to be knocked out, I sorta expect an attack much worse than Captain America's shield going to my belly... but other than that I don't mind being put outta commission. Though, name is Tonik,)



(I don't know. I imagine that his shield is an energy-based weapon instead of a solid object oh, so it might be more effective than Captain America's shield.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Zero now switched to his boomerang shield. He used it to block Bolo's next weapon strike. While bolo was trying to prepare another weapon, zero swung and flung his shield towards Steelite. It was a direct hit that knocked him out of the air, causing him to crash down. Out of concern, bolo went to check on him.
> 
> "No! Are you all right?" Bolo asked out loud?
> 
> The Shield was logged into his armor, cutting into the belly, but he was very much still alive. Regardless, it was clear that might be distracting, and could also require medical attention. (I hope he does not mind that I am trying to put him out of commission for a while till he comes back.)


(One last post from me.)

The shiled literally goes right through the mouth on Tonik's belly, breaks some of the teeth apart clean-off, and cuts pretty deep into his belly underneath. He literally gets the reploid equivalent of the blue screen of death for a few seconds, and collapses on the ground, until a force reboot is initiated shortly later. Though, he's starting to get some pretty bad system failures, making it hard for him to even reboot properly.
He looks over at Piru ( @Sgt. Piru ) :

"Guess I'm sittin' out for a while now, son. Hold onto my weapons until I'm back, a'ight ?"

The mammoth does a thumbs-up and winks towards the non-reploid teammate, then, with a smirk, finally passes out.
He's still alive, but now in what seems to be a coma. The mass of dark matter and clusters of stones on his body have stopped moving.



Thicchimera said:


> The hexagon plate on his chest lights up again, this time a 2D projection of what looks like an infested supercomputer, a massive mess of machine, dark matter and white, bone-like stones, like one of those freaky-ass HP. Lovecraft eldritch cosmic abominations, but with machines thrown in too. The screens were flickering with what I could only assume as occult symbols. The stones constantly moved up and down from the floor and ceiling, like stalagmite and stalactite ; the dark matter, "pulsing" like there were veins beneath, like some kind of beating heart.
> 
> "It gave me an offer... if I were to be its host and give it a chance to redeem itself for its very existence, I'd be able to use my powers to the fullest without having to use my energy or even concentrate, if at all. It'd also enhance my senses, such as my aiming. So... yes, I accepted... and here I am now."





Spoiler: Tonik



The CPU of the infested supercomputer is inside his chest, and linked with his actual brain inside his head.
Its core is fused with his heart (get it ? *heart core* ?... I'm not sorry), into a mass of dark matter, stones and machine, and is moved to his stomach, which is damaged due to Zero's attack earlier.
Tonik actually has no armor ; his physical model/body is enhanced and reinforced when fusing with the infested computer parts (the clusters of stones and the masses of dark matter), gaining a significant boost to strength, toughness and endurance. However, his old and outdated system gets more unstable when having its data writen into him, resulting in him being more prone to system failures such as freeze, lag out or even crash to the blue screen of death.
He could've withstood Zero's shield, but yeah, it went right through his belly and hit the core, so he's pretty much out-cold for the moment.





Spoiler: Tonik's gun (handgun)









A 6-barrel gun that, with each shot, fires a barrage of 36 laser bolts that spread out like a shotgun, doing fire, frost and lightning damage. It uses the halo technology (sunlight, moonlight and starlight) for the projectiles.





Spoiler: Tonik's gun (cannon)








A 3-barrel gun that literally fires forward a miniature formation of the sun, the moon and all the stars in the solar system. The formation travels rather slow, but does rapid fire, frost and lightning damage (roughly 6 "pulses" per second) to all enemies in a radius of 6 meters.





Spoiler: Tonik's tool (shield)








When holding it out, press and hold the button on the grip to activate a field of magic energy in the front. The field lasts for roughly 6 seconds.
During this time, when an elemental attack connects (regardless of range), all the energy is automatically/instantaneously converted and shape-shifted into an additional, temporary, elemental shield.​If no attack connects, the field is deactivated and has a 1-second cool-down before it can be used again (so no spam).​The elemental shield blocks off all types of attacks (regardless of energy/elemental or physical) outside melee range for roughly 6 seconds, and de-summons itself. If a melee attack connects within this duration, it counters back at the attacker, then de-summons itself immediately.​
Earth : tower shield (throw overhead)
Fire : heater shield (launch away)
Wind : buckler (push away)
Lightning : targe (teleport away and stun)
Frost/ice : dipylon shield (knock back)
Water : kite shield (knock down)
Only ONE elemental shield can be maintained at a time.





Spoiler: Tonik's tool (weapon)








When used, it hovers in mid air, upright, and creates a massive barrier of magic energy with a radius of roughly 36 meters and a duration of 36 seconds.
All enemies' elemental attacks entering or inside the area will be weakened by 25%.​This 25% energy of the original attacks will instead be automatically/instantaneously shape-shifted into weapons to counter-attack back at enemies, or converted into energy to empower teammates' weapons instead.​
Earth mace : bursts up from the ground at the target's location, doing physical damage
Fire war club : bursts up from the ground but in an angle like a barricade, in front of the target, doing fire damage
Lightning flail : whips through the target and those nearby for electrical damage
Wind staff : thrusts forward at the target for physical damage
Frost sledgehammer : crashes down at the target for frost/ice damage, in a downward diagonal direction
Water war hammer : crashes down at the target for physical damage, in a downward vertical direction



(Also, the weapons are 2-in-1. The gun can change between the handgun and cannon form, while the melee one can change between the shield and kanabo.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 13, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (One last post from me.)
> 
> The shiled literally goes right through the mouth on Tonik's belly, breaks some of the teeth apart clean-off, and cuts pretty deep into his belly underneath. He literally gets the reploid equivalent of the blue screen of death for a few seconds, and collapses on the ground, until a force reboot is initiated shortly later. Though, he's starting to get some pretty bad system failures, making it hard for him to even reboot properly.
> He looks over at Piru ( @Sgt. Piru ) :
> ...


(Very well then. Seems the torch must be upheld....boy this'll be a challenge pawpaw....but okie...)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2020)

(I'm trusting you with them, son... I believe in you...)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 13, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (I'm trusting you with them, son... I believe in you...)


(I understand Papi.....I'll do my best! I promise!)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 14, 2020)

( if any of you guys have any ideas of where to take the RP, let me know.)


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 15, 2020)

(nuke flash nuke flash)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 15, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> (nuke flash nuke flash)


(??? I don't think you are even in the role play. Did you want to join?)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 17, 2020)

(If no one has any ideas, I'll try to think of something.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 17, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (If no one has any ideas, I'll try to think of something.)


(How about using Tonik's laboratory, equipment and materials to make an armor for @Sgt. Piru , but without actually rebuilding him into a Reploid, so he still remains biological in flesh and blood, but still able to fight better with the others ?)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 18, 2020)

"Zero! I don't want to have to destroy you! You are becoming outnumbered! Leave now at once!" Bolo shouted.

"Grrr... very well, I will leave for now," Zero said. 

Zero then teleported out of the location as his army was now battling each other. Bolo tried to direct his teammates into the building, where they set Tonik onto a table.

"Hang in there buddy, we won't let you fall here," Bolo said. "Still... I don't know what we could do. We need to stay here for now to make sure that the army won't try anything, but we also need to take care of our friend. Junkrat, do you have any ideas?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 18, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> "Zero! I don't want to have to destroy you! You are becoming outnumbered! Leave now at once!" Bolo shouted.
> 
> "Grrr... very well, I will leave for now," Zero said.
> 
> ...


(Remember, my weapons are still there for the team to use.)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 19, 2020)

Junkrat pops his head up from a nearby crater. He was playing some kind of card game with a few of the reprogrammed bots.
"These guys can pull guard duty but they won't last much longer. My code is a slapjob and burns up their batteries quickly. They have about 3 days of total runtime before they become scrap lot auction fodder."
He and his cohorts stand up.
"Good news, though. I should have something ready for more efficient takeover within a week's time, though I need something to test on. Anyone here think they could capture a fully functional one for me?"


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 19, 2020)

Explosions go off in the distance. The hacked bots all explode, taking out the remainder of Zero's forces.
"Those guys won't do. Too much heat damage."


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 20, 2020)

(OK so, my dad made himself clear with me : I'm free to make new friends as long as I don't contact my ex again, but that's fine with me. Which says to me, I can continue the RP again now.)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 20, 2020)

(Aww, that's good. ...I think.)

"Well... I suppose I do have the perfect weapon for capturing things. I guess I could do it," Bolo said.

He looked down at Tonik and noticed that he was starting to wake up. It was possible that the shield didn't affect him badly enough to put him into comatose


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 20, 2020)

Indeed, the mammoth-minotaur is moving, though just a bit. Most noticeably, his tails.
He's still otherwise not up yet, though. Not any time soon.
His weapons are still there... perhaps they could be enough to help the team while he's out ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 25, 2020)

(Everyone busy ?)


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 25, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> (Everyone busy ?)


(I think they don't know what to do next)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 27, 2020)

(Pretty much. You could make a character, toasty. I don't think you are even in this RP yet.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Pretty much. You could make a character, toasty. I don't think you are even in this RP yet.)


(And I'm just here waiting for the RP so I can get back on the go, heh.)


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 27, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Pretty much. You could make a character, toasty. I don't think you are even in this RP yet.)


(ima ghost, watching, spectating)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 30, 2020)

( @BennyJackdaw this still going ? it's been inactive for a while now)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 30, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> ( @BennyJackdaw this still going ? it's been inactive for a while now)


I really do not know what to do to be honest. Honestly, I just don't think I was ready to revive this role play in general. My heart's just not into it.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 30, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I really do not know what to do to be honest. Honestly, I just don't think I was ready to revive this role play in general. My heart's just not into it.


That's an oof.
Maybe if I take the lead instead ? I got plenty of free time.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 30, 2020)

(If you wish.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 30, 2020)

(Alright, here goes then...)


Toby_Morpheus said:


> Explosions go off in the distance. The hacked bots all explode, taking out the remainder of Zero's forces.
> "Those guys won't do. Too much heat damage."





BennyJackdaw said:


> (Aww, that's good. ...I think.)
> 
> "Well... I suppose I do have the perfect weapon for capturing things. I guess I could do it," Bolo said.
> 
> He looked down at Tonik and noticed that he was starting to wake up. It was possible that the shield didn't affect him badly enough to put him into comatose





Many Weapons Guy said:


> Indeed, the mammoth-minotaur is moving, though just a bit. Most noticeably, his tails.
> He's still otherwise not up yet, though. Not any time soon.
> His weapons are still there... perhaps they could be enough to help the team while he's out ?


Eventually the mammoth-minotaur wakes up, back from what he thought to be a long comatose.
He still feels his system kind of unstable though. Comatose or not, he definitely needs some repairs.
He shakes himself awake and looks up at the lab, seeing that the team is still there, but Zero and his force are gone.

"What happened while I was out cold ?... Did we get 'em ?"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 30, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> (Alright, here goes then...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Minor species update! Piru is gonna be a Fennec Fox instead of a cat, but the backstory and stuff still stays.)

The Fennec sighed softly, his large ears perking up as he looked over at the mammoth-minotaur reploid, seeing he was conscious now. He was relieved, very relieved that nothing severe was wrong with him.

"Ah, good. Your up. I didn't fear the worst, but it's good you are safe....for the most part.....," Piru said softly, his yellow tail swishing back and forth. "Now.....what do we do?...."

The Fennec looked at the destroyed robots, then back at the group, unsure of what to do next. He didn't think their defense would be successful, so now, he was at a loss of words.....and actions in all honestly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 30, 2020)

Might take a while before the mammoth-minotaur reploid is himself again. After that complete shut-down of his system, only to (somehow) be back up now... even he himself isn't sure how long he can keep up with this kind of unstable system.
He looks at the entrance and sees that the enemies have been dealt with. He doesn't need to ask about Zero though, that one is never gonna go down that easily.
But for now, the attack is sorted, and the laboratory is relatively intact for the most parts.

"I'm gonna need to get myself fixed up... my system is crap at this stage."

He gets back on his feet and grabs his weapons. He's glad they're still there and still functional, not damaged much.
Then he looks back at Piru.

"... And, maybe I'll make an armor for you, kid. Nah, not gonna turn you into robots like us. Just, a power-armor of sort for you to operate, so you can deal with them better. How's that ?"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 30, 2020)

Piru watched as Tonik got up, smiling a little. Back when his modern military actually were useful, he knew they could take a licking and keep on ticking, and it just warmed the Fennec's heart to see him back up.

He turned around, about to go off and decide what to do next, until he heard the mammoth speak. He turned back around, his ears raised as he nodded happily, wagging his tail eagerly.

"Armor huh?....and not turn into a reploid?.....how generous of you....thanks....really, I mean it...," Piru said, his expression beaming for once. A happy smile, a small wag of the tail, and a brief nod showed just how happy the Fennec was, for just the thought of armor was good. Since he was flesh and fur, he could get hurt much more easily then the rest of his fellow teammates, and recovery can't be as quick. At least with armor, he stood a chance....


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 30, 2020)

"Though, that being said, gonna need you to hold on my weapons until my repair is done... god knows how long it's gonna take."

Tonik gives Piru the shield and handgun.

"These are 2-in-1, the shield can turn into a kanabo, and the handgun can turn into a minigun-cannon. They're pretty big though, so be careful."

He then walks over to close off the door, and heads back inside with the rest of the team.

"Never thought it'd come down to me to take the lead... oh, doesn't matter. I'm more a defender than an attacker anyway, so as long as everyone walks out alive, I'm happy. Come on folks, we're going home for now."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 30, 2020)

Piru blinked as the mammoth handed him the handgun and the shield. He looked them over, nodding as he looked up at Tonik, a small smile tugging at his lips.

"Understood! I'll do my best in hanging onto them for you! I promise, they'll be in one piece when you go back for em!," Piru said, hefting the shield onto his back. Since the handgun was adequately sized, he could still hold it with just one paw....but boy, was it hefty in size. He might need to use both paws to shoot....

Either way it went, he nodded, following the mammoth reploid to base once more. Since the fighting can conclude for now, it was a nice time for R&R, and they could finally relax for the time being. Still, the Fennec was on alert. He knew better than to rest when his enemies still lived....


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 30, 2020)

On their way back to the base, the large reploid glances over at the small fennec fox.

"So uh... what's your story again ? I remember your name is Piru, and I definitely know we've been around for a while, but that's all. Your introduction... just, gone off my memory. The shut-down earlier kinda messed me up."

In truth, his system is getting rather heated by now, as if trying to work near its (outdated) capacity limit just to keep him functioning. Let alone backing up and recovering data.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 30, 2020)

The four foot Fennec glanced up at the mammoth reploid, smiling  just a  little. "Ah, that I understand....well, I'll retell it for memory's sake," the Fennec said softly, straightening his beret once more.

"As you already know, my name is Sergeant Piru Greenfield, an ex-Special Forces member back before the war happened. I used to be a Sergeant before this struck, the great divide, and I used to leas around a group of highly trained soldiers in clandestine and hostage rescue missions. In a way, we were like the SAS, but not from the UK. I had a solid group, and when they operated, we were swift and lethal. Even made a name for ourselves. They nicknamed me "Tiny Terror" since I'm about four feet....so no height jokes please.

Besides that, we were operating one day, and we got a radio in from command. We were being put in a simulation against AI and all that jazz.....the beginning phase before tech took over. We were, of course, outpaced, and soon, there was little need for us. Being merely human, we couldn't....couldn't keep up.....so...we eventually were disbanded....and...," Piru trailed off, looking away for a bit. He felt a painful rush of emotions kick in at once, and he quickly turned his back to the group, traversing into another location instead.

"Hold on. Need to be alone for a minute."

And almost instantly, he bounded off quickly, not wanting them to see him in his soft moment. When this kind of feel hit the Fennec, he felt the tears, but wasn't about to cry in front of them.

He needed to stay strong. Stay a soldier. He never allowed anyone to watch him cry....

Comfort was overrated. Sympathy was a lie. Right now, the silence would be his ease....


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 1, 2020)

Tonik listens on to the fennec's background, but feels kind of bad about himself when the fennec mentions how his team was disbanded due to unable to keep up with the reploids... that means, people like him.
And when the fennec leaves, judging from just that "need to be alone" part, it's safe to assume he's not feeling too good retelling that background.
Tonik wants to comfort the little guy, but he has to respect privacy first.
He'll talk about it later. For now, he simply stands there and waits for the fennec to return.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 1, 2020)

After what seemed like some time, the Fennec came back, drying his eyes as he promptly straightened his uniform once more. The slightly red tone in his eyes were more than enough to tell what he needed to go and do, and he looked away so nobody would see that. Quietly, he slipped his glasses back on, which had been resting in the collar of his shirt.


"Anyways, yeah, that was basically the rundown of it all......so what about you mammoth guy?....pardon my manners...Tonik, right?....," Piru asked, tipping the glasses just  a little to quirk a quizzical brow at the mammoth, smirking a little.

"Can't call myself respectful if I can't even address someone by their name....," Piru said softly, straightening his glasses back out. Since they had a black tint to them, it was almost impossible to see his eyes, but regarding what he had to leave for, it was pretty self explanatory.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 1, 2020)

"People know of me as The Guardian. Job, duty and responsibility, first is to maintain weapons and armors for everyone in our resistance... next is to look after everyone in any team I got assigned in. This includes you, kid."

The mammoth-minotaur decides to have at it right now instead of waiting for later. He gets on one so he's of the same level as the fennec, then gently pets on his ears and tail.

"Listen, kid... I'm sorry to hear that the existence of us reploids put your team out of service... but I'm just gonna tell you this. If you need to vent and let out your emotions, but worry that people gonna judge you... I'm all ears. Even though I'm a reploid myself, I have emotions too. And even though I'm literally a host for some freaky-ass infested computer from who-knows-when now... I still have emotions. You have my words that I'm here for everyone, the entire resistance, as a defender and supporter. All the others can be so good at doing damage and causing destruction and whatever... me, I'm here for the opposite."

He gently holds on the fennec's paw and rubs his ears, while slowly touching his long tail at the fennec's tail too, all in a... fatherly manner.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 1, 2020)

( sorry to ask for this again, but could you guys please slow down?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 1, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> ( sorry to ask for this again, but could you guys please slow down?)


(Sorry sorry, my bad ; we'll be mindful of it)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 1, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> ( sorry to ask for this again, but could you guys please slow down?)


(Gotcha pal! Apologies!)


----------



## Baalf (Dec 1, 2020)

It was nice to see that his friend recovered, but there was still the matter of Defending the HQ and its habitat. There wasn't many mechanical things they could do to protect the base, but with out harming the habitat.

There was one thing, however. He knew that the Cyber elves we're capable of creating some pretty impressive biomechanical technology.

"Junkrat. Do you know where we could find an abundance of cyber elves? We might need their help to defend headquarters," Bolo said.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 1, 2020)

"Find them? Could wish really hard, I guess."
Junkrat chuckles, his visor bouncing over his eyes.
"No, you either run into them by chance or you make them"
He twists his hands around and expands them, creating a holographic display.
It displays an elf being created, bit by bit.
"Not a lot of power here since the old heads left long ago, but I can still get something done."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 1, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> "People know of me as The Guardian. Job, duty and responsibility, first is to maintain weapons and armors for everyone in our resistance... next is to look after everyone in any team I got assigned in. This includes you, kid."
> 
> The mammoth-minotaur decides to have at it right now instead of waiting for later. He gets on one so he's of the same level as the fennec, then gently pets on his ears and tail.
> 
> ...


Piru sighed, straightening his beret once more as he watched the mammoth stoop down to one knee in order to be leveled with him. Although he's shorter than that, the effort is well appreciated. His ears quiver at what Tonik says, and he nods in understanding, his tail swishing gently.

"I understand.....I'm glad that you acknowledge what that has done....and I know you never meant any ill-will in your own context.....which is why I don't wish to be the bane of your existence.......so....thank you....," the Fennec said, smiling a little from the pets. Due to a war-hardened exterior, it will take some time before he'd ever purr from affection, but the kind acts were very much appreciated.

"About that Guardian bit....what did you mean by it?.....you were known as one, but what is it truly? A self assigned role? A title given to you?...."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 1, 2020)

Piru looked around, almost having forgotten that they weren't alone. Regaining a more serious tone, he nodded, his large ears quivering slowly.

"Understood. A proper defense will give us a good solid ground to stand on.....despite current armed conflict, I'm sure we ca get back from it. In terms of defending this area......I feel it will take a little more than basic booby traps and such..."

The Fennec looked around, weighing his options. He knew that certain things could give them an advantage, but he had not the intelligence of what the reploids had with their.....given physical properties. The Fennec stood in thought, wondering what could come of aid.

"For the most part, I feel the basic necessity of traps and such could work. Possibly no rigged explosives.....since we wish to defend the site, rather than....harm it more....."


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 1, 2020)

"I dunno. This place could use more holes and shrapnel in the walls."
Junkrat leans back in his chair and snickers at his own comment while continuing to wave his hands around in midair.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 1, 2020)

Once things are settled, Piru and Tonik continue their way with the other two.
His ears wave a little bit at the mention of defending the base, and glances over.

"I got just the thing to defend the habitat and still leave it untouched. Recently, I've discovered some amazing results to do with gravity... using dark matter. In theory, I believe we can make some pretty effective crowd-control defense with it."

He continues on after a short pause, so everyone can catch up.

"And we also have the halo light. As in, sunlight, moonlight and starlight, but it's a mouthful so I call them all as halo light for short. Now, I'm sure you know the sunlight can be concentrated into a single point using a magnifying glass, right ? So what if we have large lens set up around the place, and get us some... natural, environment-friendly, gigantic laser beams ? And in addition to sunlight, I can put moonlight and starlight in too, depending on what element is more effective. No explosions, no gunfire, nothing of that sort ; literally just, pure light, concentrated into laser beams."

And finally, back to answering Piru's question, he has the proudest smile ever on his face.

"And, about the guardian part... it's just what I call myself, cuz it's the only thing I'm good at. Defending and providing support. Or at least I think so."

He looks away, his hand going through the surface of that... dark matter mouth, on his belly. He's probably still pretty embarrassed after getting knocked out by Zero in one shot earlier, while he's supposed to be the toughest of the team.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 1, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Once things are settled, Piru and Tonik continue their way with the other two.
> His ears wave a little bit at the mention of defending the base, and glances over.
> 
> "I got just the thing to defend the habitat and still leave it untouched. Recently, I've discovered some amazing results to do with gravity... using dark matter. In theory, I believe we can make some pretty effective crowd-control defense with it."
> ...


The Fennec smiled at this, heeding the earlier comments about the defense. Upon hearing more about his defense powers, he cracked a big smile, his black and red fur rustling in the wind.

"Alright then....so you are....like a tank, but no cannon.....just a mass of armor and defense.....you sound like an ideal support member....and a good thing that you are on our side too....," the Fennec commented, wagging is tail a bit. He lowered his glasses just a little as he looked at the mammoth, smirking softly.

"You know, it's always nice to have people like you on the team....and not just for your abilities, but for your big heart.....you remind me of a fellow brother in arms.....his name has long since slipped my memory, but you and him were exactly alike. Large, defense driven, yet never seemed to be the killing sort.....he was darn good with a shield, just like you......geez, the similarities almost scare me.....but it just goes to show that there are some folks out there who really have a big heart......," Piru said happily, tilting the glasses back up. He nodded a bit, then straightened out his beret once more.

"Yeah Tonik....you are a real pal....."

The Fennec then looked around the perimeter, thinking of defense for the area.

"We could make a nice little fortification around here.....probably a solid defensive sort of walls to cover around here?....not so sure about trenches...."


----------



## Baalf (Dec 1, 2020)

(Guys... please.

Honestly, I have a book I am writing oh, and I also have a few other projects I'm working on. I usually try to divide my thoughts between all of them oh, well trying to find a time to reply to this role play, but I need to come up with good ideas. When I see you guys posting a whole lot, that tells me that I need to hurry up and come up with a reply with little time to think about what I'm going to post. I want to be able to reply on my own time and not have to hurry, read all of the posts and post something or else I get left behind. Please slow down.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 1, 2020)

(Heh, sorry. Got carried away again. Alright alright, we'll wait, no worries. Besides, nothing big's going on atm anyway, just us talking.)


----------



## Baalf (Dec 1, 2020)

But Bolo hated the idea of giant lasers. "I hate to question your logic, but won't giant lasers utilizing the halo lights potentially set the forest on fire? I would really like to avoid having to do that.

I also can't help but question your idea for controlling the gravity. Won't that also control things around us, including the animals within the habitat? I kind of suggested cyber elves for reason. I think they could potentially be the key to defending this forest in the most natural way possible.

The only thing I can't figure out is how to create or find them. And even if we do one of those things, could they really teach us how to create a natural weapon? Or... 

What if one exists off site? Has anyone heard of any legends about an all-natural super weapon that exists within an ancient ruins or something?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 1, 2020)

"Only sunlight would set the forest on fire, because it's... yeah, fire. Moonlight is frost and starlight is electricity. If you're worried, then go with starlight, it's electricity and can... produce amazing results against the enemy reploids, obviously. And I don't mean actually controlling the gravity of... you know, the planet. I'm talking about artificial gravity that forms into an invisible shield or a barrier of sort, around the forest."

Tonik shrugs.

"That's my take on it. What about these cyber elves you folks keep talking about then ?


----------



## Baalf (Dec 4, 2020)

"Junkrat mentioned that they are basically biomechanical creatures," Bolo said. "Apparently, you can't find them. You have to make them. I don't know if that is true. I've heard rumors that there is an ancient power plant out Beyond the Forest that might have some floating around there. And if not, there could be some tools to make some. Even if not, it is a power plant after all, so we could likely find something to help one of your ideas, Tonik."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 4, 2020)

"Is that so ? Cuz I'm pretty excited."

The mammoth-minotaur seems excited at that and nods.

"Once I'm fixed up and up-to-date... no thanks to what feels like Windows XP in my system here... I'll definitely take a look with you guys. Let's hope it won't get too long."

Eventually, at the end of the hallway into the center of the headquarter, Tonik takes his leave.

"Alright, gotta get myself repaired and upgraded. My workshop is free for you to fix your weapons and armors if you need. Just down this hallway."

And with that, he walks off.

(Btw @Sgt. Piru has to be off for a few days. Irl issues.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 4, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> "Is that so ? Cuz I'm pretty excited."
> 
> The mammoth-minotaur seems excited at that and nods.
> 
> ...


(All good now! Thanks @Many Weapons Guy for informing them! I should be well now!)

The Fennec watched the mammoth go off, smiling and nodding as he wagged his tail a bit, sitting down as he planned out any further courses of action.

"Alright pal. See you soon," Piru said softly, thinking for a bit as he sat there. He wondered what kind of weapons he could repair for the moment, or if he needed any repairs on his firearms.

Maybe it was fine, but all that was required was the his ally gets himself all healed up. Last thing they need is a....malfunctioning teammate?


----------



## Baalf (Dec 8, 2020)

(Kind of waiting for Junkrat, but... lately, I haven't really been in the mood for role-playing.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2020)

(And I'm kind of up and ready to just have at it with our usual pace...)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 8, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Kind of waiting for Junkrat, but... lately, I haven't really been in the mood for role-playing.)


(That's understandable pal! Take your time!)


----------



## Baalf (Dec 8, 2020)

( I guess just go on without me. I really don't have that much interest in this role play.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 8, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> ( I guess just go on without me. I really don't have that much interest in this role play.)


(Wouldn't be the same without ya!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> ( I guess just go on without me. I really don't have that much interest in this role play.)


(That's... quite an oof. But alright, if you say so, pal. You're free to return anytime you want.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> "Is that so ? Cuz I'm pretty excited."
> 
> The mammoth-minotaur seems excited at that and nods.
> 
> ...





Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> (All good now! Thanks @Many Weapons Guy for informing them! I should be well now!)
> 
> The Fennec watched the mammoth go off, smiling and nodding as he wagged his tail a bit, sitting down as he planned out any further courses of action.
> 
> ...


The headquarter is a busy place. Not the best in the world, what with the constant attacks from the humans in an attempt to put a stop to the resistance... but everyone does manage to get by, for the most part, so far.
Most of the people here are reploids, designed based on various animal species like wolf, fox, tiger, cat, etc. There are also some that are like Piru, purely in flesh and blood, instead of machines, but they seem to be more with taking care of the natural environment.
So far, only Piru is the non-Reploid that would actually enter the war zone.
Looking at the map, the headquarter seems to be fairly straightforward.
- North west : personal rooms for resistance members
- North east : cafeteria for (non-Reploid) resistance members
- South east : training grounds
- South west : health clinic / laboratory
The layout seems to be the same for all 4 floors of the base, but on the 1st floor, the laboratory area is replaced with "Tonik's workshop".
It seems to be the place to go when it comes to weapons and armors...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> The headquarter is a busy place. Not the best in the world, what with the constant attacks from the humans in an attempt to put a stop to the resistance... but everyone does manage to get by, for the most part, so far.
> Most of the people here are reploids, designed based on various animal species like wolf, fox, tiger, cat, etc. There are also some that are like Piru, purely in flesh and blood, instead of machines, but they seem to be more with taking care of the natural environment.
> So far, only Piru is the non-Reploid that would actually enter the war zone.
> Looking at the map, the headquarter seems to be fairly straightforward.
> ...


Upon close inspection of the map, Piru now had a good idea of where things were, and how they worked. Since it was like so, he decided to head on over to the South East area of the headquarters, allowing his reploid friend to go ahead and maintain himself with repairs and whatnot.

The Fennec checked himself real quick, making sure he wasn't injured in any sort of way. Seeing as nothing was wrong, he casually made his way over to the training grounds, intent on making sure his accuracy remained at it's peak.

He felt no threat being surrounded by those who put his very team out of service, but he still kept fighting, kept practicing, only because he wanted to keep his hopes to himself that he wasn't inadequate.

He knew how to fight, he knew how to defend, and he knew how to protect an objective. He won't be rendered into an obsolete position, he refused.

Taking aim once more, Piru fired off round after round, going strictly for body and headshots. Next to him rested a small notepad, filled with all sorts of measurement statistics, such as range, velocity, drop, and deadzone. Piru won't stop, not for anything. 

He practiced with a wide array of weapons, some melee, mostly ranged. He restored old Earth firearms that he had collected in his travels, since he knew not of using reploid weapons.

He kept going at it, not breaking, not stopping. Just training.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

Indeed, the reploids are designed to fight mainly with their body. Claws, fangs, even tail, to name a few. They're built to engage in melee range, either to tank through the enemies' front line or picking enemies off one by one ; while they do have various long-range weapons at their disposal, they're still more specialized in close range.
Though, using "standard" weapons like Piru isn't too uncommon either.
There are some that are actually "half Reploid", originally like Piru, being flesh and blood, but rebuilt with cybernetics in place of severe injuries beyond healing, during battles. In their case, they still prefer weapons like Piru in a fight, but can also equip their cybernetics with combat-ready features similar to full-built Reploids.
While at the shooting range, Piru might overhere people talking not too far away, about the attack earlier...

"Zero again huh ?"
"That guy just keeps on coming."
"Yeah. Heard that he almost knocked out Tonik, but still had to leave. Too many casualties from his side."
"I'm glad he left, otherwise there'd be even more casualties in here instead. No-one in the team got hurt, I hope."
"No-one... except that Tonik guy. Apparently got a shield right in his stomach, and got a bad case of "crash-to-desktop" like usual."
"Sheesh..."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Indeed, the reploids are designed to fight mainly with their body. Claws, fangs, even tail, to name a few. They're built to engage in melee range, either to tank through the enemies' front line or picking enemies off one by one ; while they do have various long-range weapons at their disposal, they're still more specialized in close range.
> Though, using "standard" weapons like Piru isn't too uncommon either.
> There are some that are actually "half Reploid", originally like Piru, being flesh and blood, but rebuilt with cybernetics in place of severe injuries beyond healing, during battles. In their case, they still prefer weapons like Piru in a fight, but can also equip their cybernetics with combat-ready features similar to full-built Reploids.
> While at the shooting range, Piru might overhere people talking not too far away, about the attack earlier...
> ...


The Fennec overheard the talk, growling softly as he fired each rifle with vigorous intent. He hated hearing commotion like this, and the "as usual" for Tonik just didn't feel right.

He hated it when allies were struck down, and he was virtually powerless to fight back. He hated it with sheer rancor and a passion to back it.

He snarled as he fired more and more rounds, the clattering of empty shells around his feet as he mercilessly ripped targets apart with dead aim. He fired, then fired again, absolutely ruining them.

Quickly, he switched weapons, then kept at his ruthless assault, vowing in his mind to never again have someone injured like that again.

Despit ebeing small, he had the anger to back it, and he kept up his assault, then switched to melee as he just ran and stabbed his targets, going for lethal strikes, not subtle attacks.

He hated these moments of doubt, but swore to cast them away. He would put an end to Zero's threat, and he knew it would come, just take a really long time to do so.

It was a vow the enraged small Fennec would keep...


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

While at it, Piru is greeted by a half-Reploid that seems to resemble a lion-boar hybrid of sort, seemingly in her old age. Her cybernetics include an artificial eye built into the right side of her head (but somewhat hidden behind her glasses), a mechanical right arm, and a tail longer than usual.
In her hand, a high-tech pole-axe with what look like flamethrower barrels near the end, which keep the impact area of the weapon perpetually on fire.
She looks like one hell of a guard that can seriously mess up someone... despite her age, seemingly 70 or so now.

??? : "Excuse me, you Piru ? One of the four that fought off Zero this morning ?"

Judging from her voice, she isn't one of those talking about the attack or Tonik earlier.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

The black and red Fennec kept ruthlessly stabbing one of the dummies while clutching on tight with his feet paws. He stopped, his ears raising as he looked over at the boar. 

Quickly, he got up, straightening out his clothes and wiping the sweat from his brow, nodding a  little. 

"Err....I am. May I ask who is asking?," Piru said softly, tucking the knife pack into his pocket as he looked at this half-reploid. She seemed like she could really mess up a face, judging from that Terminator looking weapon with her.

Casually, the Fennec gave a fanged smile, swishing his tail slowly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

??? : Name is Eviscerena, but you can call me Evis for short. Almost met my end when a mission went wrong, but I was rebuilt into... this. Anyway, I heard people said that the attack this morning took out Tonik, one of our main defenders, so I went to check. Just passed by the lab, seems like he's getting a complete rework or something, but I only caught a glimpse, before going down here to look for the rest... which is, you. The other two were assigned to be elsewhere, I dunno the details. But, yeah, I just wanna check on you guys.

The elder lion-boar gently brushes her mane with her left, non-mechanical arm.

Evis : Thing is, Tonik is a regular at my cafeteria, heh. On 2nd floor. That's how I got to know about him. When I saw him being moved to the laboratory, I felt like thing got worse than expected.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

Piru nodded a bit, sighing a little as he looked away.

"Well, indeed nice to meet you Evis. And yeah....things did tend to head sideways.....especially after that op....it wasn't how it was supposed to go....you know?..."

Piru looked at Evis, smiling faintly, but he knew his smile was empty. He took note of her struggles, and heeding when she mentioned almost meeting her end in battle.

"Ah, well, I'll see......he really was....injured through that hit there. I really hated to see how it ended with that, but he said he should be fine...."


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 11, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> And then Mega Man X came, and it turned into what felt like an edgy, anti-nature story that I felt so uncomfortable in to the point where it wasn't fun for me. Mega Man was edgy, had no cool pets, and worst of all: most of his enemies were animals. Throughout the franchise, I got the feeling that only humans could be good. Only humans were important.


This is hilarious, Since the dev for X4 basically said "We think that humans don't exist in the this future" and off screen kills off Dr. Cain and re-cons X and Zero to be specialists in a military force than some robocops. Until Zero 1 with Ciel. 


BennyJackdaw said:


> Today is the year 56XX.


Everyone would be dead at this point, I think the Legends games would happen at this point. Which means No robo furries, No Mavericks, No X, No Zero, No Sigma, No edge. Just Carbons (a breed of very human like robots that give birth, grow up, eat, use that bathroom) .ect


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

Evis : I'm sure he'll be fine. So, you're here training yourself for next missions ? Or just, to pass time ?

She looks over to see the pile of dummies in pieces.

Evis : Either way, that's a lot of damage from a non-Reploid, I'll admit.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

Piru smiled hopefully, nodding a little. 'Yeah, I'm sure he'll pull through. Knowing him in the first few moments that I did, he seemed really tough..."

The Fennec looked over at the dummies, smiling back at Evis. He was glad at least someone called for account on his ability.

"I thank you for that! And yes, it's more of a matter of both really. Passing time and getting ready....though, I must admit, I probably lost myself in anger for a bit..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

Evis : Anger ? How come ?

The lion-boar one can't help but look surprised at how someone like Piru could get angry to the point of doing this much damage to training dummies that are specifically made to be durable against the likes of full-built Reploids' attacks.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

The Fennec looked over at the dummies, then back at Evis, sighing a little.

"I mainly feel anger because of the fact that.......that Zero would harm someone so close to death.....and to feel like you can't even stop them to help, without the risk of being killed by foes much stronger than you.....so much....more advanced....the watch the very thing that put your team out of action due to being rendered obsolete.....to witness that with your own eyes....and not being able to fight back......," Piru growled, his paws balling into tight clenched fists. "To see that....and not be able to strike back....

....it pisses me off....," the Fennec said softly, clenching his fists so tight that they bled, drops of crimson blood dripping steadily onto the floor.

"It angers me to no end.....but it gives me hope....that one day.....these menaces will be brought down...once and for all..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

She notices blood dripping from Piru's paw, and leans her weapon against the wall, then gets on her knee to clean up his paw with a towel.

Evis : Easy there, dear... it'll be OK. Once Tonik returns, maybe you can ask him for some weapons or armors that help you even the odds. Despite his... strange conditions, which I'm sure you've seen in plain full view, he's still the top of the production line for weapons and armors for the whole resistance. Reploids, half ones, and even non-Reploids like you, too. And, I'm sure he'll be back soon.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

Piru sighed, nodding as he released the grip he had, his nails having dug into his hand.

"I understand.....I still hate it though....you know? To have one of your own hit, and not be able to do something about it? I used to be Special Forces back then.....and there was virtually nothing that could stop our men. Sure, they got hurt time to time, but I was able to get revenge on those that did.....not in this case. People nowadays are strong.....really strong...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

Evis nods, while bandaging Piru's bloodied paw.

Evis : I feel you. But hey, that's just the unfortunate state of the situation that we all have to deal with. So... I don't bother with it too much. Even as I am now, I don't think about how I used to be at the top of my game, only to be helplessly stomped out this bad. And, despite me being like this, I'm pretty much like you, sweetie. This eye, hand and tail, are merely replacements. No crazy enhancement or upgrade. I'm still really bare-boned with what I got, that pole-axe. But hey, if this old woman in her 70s can still kick an ass or two, I'm sure you'll do just fine in kicking more ass. And then some.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

Piru smiled softly, biting his lip to not whine in pain from the bandaging.

"I understand.....I'll keep those words and take them to heart. I'll make sure of it....," the Fennec said softly, swishing his tail slowly as he looked at Evis. "I'm sure you've been through just as many hardships, probably more than I, and I respect the fact that you try to relate....and more....," Piru said, smiling at the boar.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

The boar-lion nods, finishing her first-aid on the fennec's paw, then gets her pole axe.

Evis : Don't overdo yourself with that injured paw. Get some rest... hey, I just remember, why don't we go check on Tonik, see how his repair is going ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

The Fennec nodded slowly, looking over at his paw. Well, best it be one paw then both.

He looked over at Evis, the very idea seeming to brighten his day. "Ah, that thought completely slipped my mind! Yeah, Let's do it!," Piru said, wagging his tail happily.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

(Just to clear up something : the four sections of a "main floor" also have multiple "sub floors" of their own. For example, the north-west one with personal rooms for the members has 4 floors of its own. It'd be like this...)

MF4

SF4-4
SF4-3
SF4-2
SF4-1
MF3

SF3-4
SF3-3
SF3-2
SF3-1
MF2

SF2-4
SF2-3
SF2-2
SF2-1
MF (main floor) 1

SF1-4
SF1-3
SF1-2
SF (sub floor) 1-1
(All the four sections are the same, with 4 sub floors like this. So, from now on to avoid confusion, we go by the term MF and SF. Tonik is being repaired at SF2-2.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> (Just to clear up something : the four sections of a "main floor" also have multiple "sub floors" of their own. For example, the north-west one with personal rooms for the members has 4 floors of its own. It'd be like this...)
> 
> MF4
> 
> ...


(I'll try to keep those in mind! Danke!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> The Fennec nodded slowly, looking over at his paw. Well, best it be one paw then both.
> 
> He looked over at Evis, the very idea seeming to brighten his day. "Ah, that thought completely slipped my mind! Yeah, Let's do it!," Piru said, wagging his tail happily.


The two head to the elevator to MF2 where Tonik is being repaired. Thankfully it's not too busy.
Before long, they're at where he is.
From outside the window, despite the numerous equipment and machines filled up the room, they still manage to see him... somewhat.
From the looks of things, he seems to have a longer/bigger tail, rather than 9 tendril-like tails like before. It's covered in that dark matter substance where the fur coat should be, while the other half of it is bare-skinned.
There are monitors filled with command lines and such, but they're too small and too far away (also jumping from one to another at super speed too) for Eviscerena and Piru to read at all.
The ones with X-Ray, however, show... two brains in the same screen ? One inside Tonik's head, and another where his heart would be. His heart (or at least what it seems to be), a mass of dark matter that has fused everything else into it, is located just slightly above his stomach.
The crew of operators appear to be a mix of Reploids, half, and non-Reploids, but all having the same color scheme on their armors/attires : mainly white, with red accent.

Evis : Seems like he got everyone busy today. How did he end up like this, anyway ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

Piru watched the whole scene unfold, looking at the many individuals operating on the mammoth.

"Well.....he got a shield.....far too close to a vital spot......but I didn't think all this would come down...it must be more serious....either that, or there's more modifications being made as well..."

The Fennec watched the many people operate on him, taking note of the scans and the x-rays.

What threw him off was the two brain scans.....but what did that mean?...

Piru watched, speechless. All he hoped was that he'll play out fine..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

Eviscerena seems to be caught off-guard with this too. Two brains, one heart... and all that flesh-like dark matter along with circuits and such inside him. His bones don't even look normal either, they appear just like the "teeth" and "tusks" of that massive mouth on his belly.
The lion-boar turns away for a while, looking at Piru.

Evis : When he first came in, no-one would be convinced that he's not a critically-failed experiment. If not for his extremely unstable system that could cause him to shut down unexpectedly... then his appearance. He needed constant repairs at his arms and back because they just kept cracking and breaking apart so easily. And yet he still insisted on being one of the main defenders of the resistance. Not because he's good at doing damage or anything though. He once said that he's "the best at being a piece of shit that won't get out of anyone's way".

She chuckles a bit, but not like she's laughing at his words.

Evis : And to prove it, he gave himself a challenge of not taking any damage for a whole hour, while defending himself against the four best Reploids in this entire resistance. The four that are known for taking down enemies in just one or two hit, mind you. But it was literally an hour of him literally flipping those four overhead, knocking them back, so on and so forth, as soon as they got near him. And when the time ran out, they got serious concussion, while he... indeed didn't take a single hit.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

The Fennec looked away from the sight, his ears lowering a bit.

It looked like one heck of a risky op, but was he going to make it? Truly he had to. Surely he could make it....

He turned to look at Evis, hearing what he had done. When he heard that he took on four of the best, and only gave them concussions while he took no damage, then it was clear.

He meant every word in being  akey defender. And he proved it then and there.

"Interesting......he.....he really has strength....one that must be respected for sure....," Piru said, looking back over at the operating table. "It's clear....he really means business then...."

The Fennec frowned though when she mentioned the words of self disapproval. The fox shook his head, not pleased at hearing those words.

"He shouldn't think so lowly of himself like that...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

Evis : It was heat of the moment, I guess. Usually he's quite the cheerful and joyful dude that likes to joke around instead. And even when he said those words, he still looked like it was joke... not the best one, but yeah.

The lion-boar clicks her tongue.

Evis : ... Well, today is one of the times his defense got broken through, it'd seem.

She glances back into the room.

Evis : Say, what's between you and him ? Just curious.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

Piru sighed, nodding a little as he walked a bit, his red tipped tail swishing behind him.

He looked over at Evis, thinking for a bit.

"Well...I just hope that mentality changes.....as for the most part....I just hope....he'll be fine...," the Fennec mumbled, looking over at the boar, his large ears twitching at the question.

"Oh, he just seems to understand me.....he's one of the very few, along with you, who hasn't made a height joke about me yet, which is good. Being three feet tall isn't as easy as most would assume," Piru said, smirking a bit. "But yeah....he seemed rather caring and compassionate...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

Evis : Everyone has some decent common senses here to not joke like that around here, I'd say. Haven't heard anyone make fat joke about Tonik yet either, heh.

She glances at the lab one last time, then back to Piru.

Evis : Welp, that's it for now, I guess. Still dunno how long he's gonna be in there... guess we just gotta do something else to pass the time. I'm thinking a patrol of sort, unless you have other plans in mind ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 12, 2020)

The Fennec looked at Evis, nodding and smiling a bit. It was always nice to have a much more friendly person greet and talk to him, and Eviscerena was truly a friend he'd remember.

He looked at her, his ear twitching a little at her offer.

'Huh....patrol sounds about right, and if I wanna be ready for future battles, I'm gonna need this paw to heal....so yeah, let's do that...," Piru said, rubbing his paw a bit. His large ears flicked about, and he gave a small purr to the boar.

"Thanks again for being a real friend.."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2020)

Evis : Same to you, dear.

The lion-boar has a friendly, grandmotherly smile behind her tusks, while her tail wagging happily.
They exit the headquarter and head to the forest. She turns off the flamethrower barrels on her pole axe so it won't accidentally set anything on fire. Though, even without that signature fiery appearance, the way she holds it looks like she's really proud of it, even treasures it too.
She takes a deep breath and exhales as slowly as she can.

Evis : Ah, fresh air... free gift for animals like us, but expensive luxury for those humans. I pity them sometimes, digging their own graves with those factories, and now blatantly blaming us for opposing them, still foolishly considering themselves free from consequences as a whole.

She shakes her head, but with a smirk.

Evis : But we know better. And we. Will. Show them.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 12, 2020)

The Fennec smiled, swishing her tail slowly as he got out, looking around. 

Quietly, he dug his paw into the earth, enjoying the feel of it before letting it go, brushing the dirt off of his paws.

It was always nice to have a time of peace and quiet. A time where silence was the key....

He looked over at Evis, nodding a bit as he looked up at the sky, taking a grateful lungful of air.

"Indeed.......and yes, we'll show them.....they will learn what will happen. And I'm sure we'll show them....we will correct their ways...," Piru said, sitting down as he nursed his paw, looking up at the sky, folding his ears back for a bit.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2020)

The lion-boar rests the pole axe on her shoulder as she walks along the road of the forest, it's like in a national park.
The green of the trees is always a sight for sore eyes, after a fair share of sparkling flames from clashing steel and flashing gun barrels.
High up above, there are several rays of fire sunlight in the horizontal position, far enough from the trees below so they won't accidentally set anything on fire. Above them, are rays of frost moonlight but in vertical position. The light beams crossing one another, fire and frost, create crystal-clean water with no chemicals inside, as it gently and slowly pours down upon the trees in a mix of rain and mist.
The sunlight and moonlight also work as light source for the place when it's night time, with the brightness reduced to be just as much as that of the moon.

Evis : When Tonik suggested using the fire sunlight and frost moonlight to make water, no-one knew what to think of it, or how to feel about it. Like no-one was mentally or emotionally prepared for it. But he insisted on setting up a small system to see how it'd work, and it turned out to be quite a success. Heh, I wonder where he got this idea from, when no-one else had ever even thought about it in the first place.

Walking a bit further along the road, Evis and Piru get out of the forest and now at a clearing, with a large river flowing by. There are lots of fish in the fresh water of the river.

Evis : Heh, suddenly I feel like having fish and canviar. Maybe I'll make some tonight, if Tonik is up by then. It's one of his favorite whenever he visits my cafeteria, sandwich with tuna and caviar.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 12, 2020)

Piru nodded  a bit, watching the spectacle with a quirked brow. 

He had never seen such a thing, so he took the time to revel in such a stunning sight, watching the unique patterns take hold.

He glanced over at Evis, smiling  a bit.

"That would be nice of you to do that for him..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2020)

The lion-boar looks around the area. Not really to scan for anyone or anything suspicious in sight, more so just idly looking around the place a bit.

Evis : Say, you a fox right ? You good at catching fish ? Would be much better than using traps to injure the fish.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 12, 2020)

The Fennec stared at the water, dipping  a finger in. With some time, he pulled it out, smiling  a little.

He looked  over at Evis, nodding a  little at her question. "Yes.....oh, catching fish? Yeah! I can do it!," Piru said eagerly, getting on all fours as he watched them intently.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2020)

Eviscerena looks around a bit, then shrugs and takes off her shirt, now only wearing a tank-top and kilt.
It seems that the implant of her mechanical right arm meant the removal of her fur around her shoulder and somewhat to her chest.
The arm isn't anything of fancy look or advanced high-tech like some other Reploids back in the base. True to her words, it's merely just a replacement of her lost arm.
She hangs her shirt over her shoulder.

Evis : Didn't really think we'd be catching fish now, but this should do. Just don't get carried away though, alright ?

She then detaches some small pieces off her pole axe, which look like bottles in and of themselves.

Evis : And if you find any roe, put 'em in here. But, again, don't try to exhaust the entire river alright ? Wouldn't wanna mess up the entire ecosystem of the place.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 12, 2020)

Piru looked over, then nodded a little, stooping low as he got ready to catch a fish.

"You have my word. I won't be too reckless in my fish hunting....," the Fennec promised, looking at the water.

After staring intently, he snatched at the water, a small _splash _heard as he held up a fish in his paw, nodding happily.

"Alright!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 12, 2020)

The lion-boar sets her shirt on the ground and pats it to tell Piru to just toss any fish he can find, there.
Roughly 40 minutes later, they got themselves quite the catch of 10 fish and 3 "bottles" of roe, which should be enough for some nice change in the menu at the cafeteria for non-Reploid members.
They head back, Eviscerena carrying the fish in the shirt hanging over her shoulders, while Piru has the roe in his pocket.
Before long, they're at the cafeteria. 15 more minutes to prep the food, and the lion-boar is good with the ingredients to make dinner tonight.

Evis : A'ight, that should be enough... hmmm, wonder if Tonik's up yet. Wanna go check on him ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2020)

For future reference, this is Eviscerena fully armored :


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> The lion-boar sets her shirt on the ground and pats it to tell Piru to just toss any fish he can find, there.
> Roughly 40 minutes later, they got themselves quite the catch of 10 fish and 3 "bottles" of roe, which should be enough for some nice change in the menu at the cafeteria for non-Reploid members.
> They head back, Eviscerena carrying the fish in the shirt hanging over her shoulders, while Piru has the roe in his pocket.
> Before long, they're at the cafeteria. 15 more minutes to prep the food, and the lion-boar is good with the ingredients to make dinner tonight.
> ...


The Fennec finally caught his share of all the fish, and he seemed quite happy with it all. He looked over at the boar, nodding happily as he patted the roe in his pocket, smiling softly.

"Indeed, I'm all set! Let's go!," the Fennec said happily, getting up as his ears flicked about. As they made their way back, the suggestion of going to go see Tonik made the Fennec's day alone.

He looked over at Evis, barely able to contain himself, nodding quickly to the point where his ears flopped with every nod.

"Yeah! Let's go and do that! I hope the big guy's doing alright!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> MF4
> 
> SF4-4
> SF4-3
> ...





Many Weapons Guy said:


> The two head to the elevator to MF2 where Tonik is being repaired. Thankfully it's not too busy.
> Before long, they're at where he is.
> From outside the window, despite the numerous equipment and machines filled up the room, they still manage to see him... somewhat.
> From the looks of things, he seems to have a longer/bigger tail, rather than 9 tendril-like tails like before. It's covered in that dark matter substance where the fur coat should be, while the other half of it is bare-skinned.
> ...


Eviscerena and Piru head back to the elevator and make their way to where Tonik is being repaired... and there he is.
A mammoth-minotaur reploid with six arms, four wings, and... four legs, like that of a centaur.
The large mouth, with two "tusks", are still there on his front. However, the dark matter has spread out and reformed his body, forming those four legs and giving him a taur anatomy. It also seems to have grown into four extra arms just slightly behind his main ones, too.
The stones on his chest, back and shoulders, are gone.

Evis : ... Hot damn. Look at him.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Eviscerena and Piru head back to the elevator and make their way to where Tonik is being repaired... and there he is.
> A mammoth-minotaur reploid with six arms, four wings, and... four legs, like that of a centaur.
> The large mouth, with two "tusks", are still there on his front. However, the dark matter has spread out and reformed his body, forming those four legs and giving him a taur anatomy. It also seems to have grown into four extra arms just slightly behind his main ones, too.
> The stones on his chest, back and shoulders, are gone.
> ...


Piru blinked a bit, his tail freezing as he saw the mammoth.....taur....being now.

It indeed shocked him, and even to an extent, scared him. His large ears lowered, and the Fennec held back an audible whimper, shaking a bit as he looked at the new form.

"W-What.....what did they do to him?....w-what happened?....," Piru stuttered, taking a step back. The new form, the many appendages, it was.....all too sudden for the Fennec. 

He stumbled backwards some more, falling as he scooted back a bit. "W-What.....he...I-I...," Piru whimpered, hiding behind one of the doors, curling into a ball, whining softly as he hid there, trembling madly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Evis : H-hey, easy there...

She is rather uneasy at how uncomfortable Piru gets from... the new Tonik.
When an operator comes out of the room, she immediately goes to ask him all she can.
According to him, Tonik had a new body and system, since the old one was outdated and damaged beyond repair. His new form now was all he requested, nothing made against his will.
The operator also playfully comments that the six-arm build looks good on elephant and naga reploids. Otherwise, Tonik is alright now, only needs energy to charge up and he'll be duty-ready again.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

The Fennec still sat in his ball, clutching his head. All the new limbs...the new attachments and such....it...it just didn't sit right for the Fennec.

"I-It...a-all those arms....w-what....the body....where...when...h-how....," Piru murmured to himself, rocking back and forth. His memory flashed to the darker times in his war, when he saw men get dismembered, and with the crude attempts to heal them on the field, it wasn't a pretty sight.

He laid there, panicking and hyperventilating, shaking as he rocked back and forth, his small chest rising and falling rapidly as he sat there.

His fur stood on end as he slipped further into his memories, awakening older pains that he saw and witnessed. Either a panic attack or a PTSD episode mashed into one, but the new form awoke something, and it wasn't nice.

Piru sat there, muttering to himself as he shook and trembled, his fur still on end as his pupils went tiny from the sheer thought.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Operator : Um, you OK ?... W-what's wrong ?...

He gets close to Piru and grabs on his arms, shaking them quite hard, in hopes that Piru would be shaken out of it.

Operator : Can you hear me !?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

The Fennec gasped as his arms were grasped, and when he was shook, he screamed, shaking as his ears pressed flat down.

"N-NO PLEASE! I-I PROMISE HE'LL GET BETTER!," Piru screamed, shaking and crying a bit. He frantically shook his head, whimpering as he tried to wrench his arms free.

"J-Just let me try! H-He'll be fine! H-He will! N-No! Don't do that!," the Fennec cried, seemingly in some other world of nightmares, his breathing quick and shallow.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

The operator and Eviscerena both try to hold Piru, but more like in a hug rather than pinning someone down.

Evis : Snap out of it, will you !? What's got into you !? No-one got hurt ! Tonik is fine, he'll wake up any moment now !

The operator still doesn't understand what's the deal with Piru, but he also tries to hug him as tight as possible.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

The Fennec yelped and thrashed about, whimpering and scratching at the air like some feral dog. "B-But the look! ARMS! THE MANY MANY ONES! YOU CAN'T JUST-," Piru stopped, panting a bit as he calmed down from the hugs.

His heart was still beating rather fast, but he eventually calmed down after five minutes of incoherent screaming and unintelligible words.

"W-What.....oh....s-sorry...," Priu muttered, looking down once he had calmed down wholly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Operator : What happened just now ?... You suddenly panicked and freaked out like you just saw a horror movie. Is it because of that big guy's new look ?...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

Piru looked away, ashamed. His ears drooped low, and he sighed sadly. He didn't show a single tear, still keeping up his tough facade.

Slowly, with a shaky paw, he put his glasses back on, sighing  a bit as he looked away, keeping his ears up.

"Something like that......I......I happened to see something of similar horrors back on the battlefield....one of my men were blown pretty bad by shrapnel.....and I had to do some rough patch job....his arm dangled by a thread......and several others....they didn't look so well.....seeing all those limbs....at once....," the Fennec trailed off, shuddering a bit.

Nevertheless, he stood up, shaking a bit, hoping nobody saw this. "I-It's fine....I'm sorry....I....I-I gotta go for a few....," Piru mumbled, running away rather quickly.

He sprinted off back to the elevator, then ran out to the forest, back to the same place where he had to dismiss himself from the group earlier.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Eviscerena and the operator listen to Piru's answer, feeling bad for him that he had to deal with such traumatizing events back before...
And when he runs off, the boar-lion reploid is just glad Tonik isn't awake yet, or it'd be drama right up in Tonik's face.

Operator : Where did he go ? Will he be alright ?...

Evis : I hope so. He's in the same team with Tonik after all. I don't want this to happen again between the two.

Operator : I don't see them assigned to any teams in the database though ?

Evis : ... Exactly.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

The Fennec had calmed down, after doing some things to ease himself. One thing that seemed to calm his mind better than anything was sitting alone near a lake, hearing the gentle waters as they slowly cascade down the stream....

Once at a better state of mind, roughly thirty minutes later, he came back, smiling  a bit as his large ears twitched a little.

"Yeah.....sorry again for running off like that.....and sorry for my....episode earlier....I wish that won't happen again....but I just need to get used to that....new form...," Piru admitted, sitting down as he no longer had his glasses on.

Once he cools off, there's no need for them. Just stillness, and being the understanding foxxo he was to begin with.

Though, his left paw was still shaking if any saw...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Eviscerena is still there waiting for Tonik to wake up, while the crew of operators have mostly left, save for a nurse. A mouse-bat reploid of slim build, with the name "Mina" written on a small tag on the right side of her chest.

Evis : It's alright, must have been rough for you. I understand.

She is outside, in the hallway, watching as Mina turns off the monitors with cables connecting to Tonik's body : on the back of his head, directly inside the maw on his front, behind his upper torso back, and on his lower body back.
Once done, she takes off the cables.
Tonik stands there motionless for a while more, as the dark matter and living stone starts to... dissolve ? And reform themselves into what look like bio-armor pieces, organic in appearance and black-white in color, from his bisceps down to his hands. They all have a few small "cables" that seem to be "plugged" directly through his skin.
His lower taur body and the four extra arms behind him now have the same yellow-ish coloration like the rest of his body.
As the "armor" is formed on him, he slowly wakes up, his eyes now having a golden-yellow color instead of silver-white.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

The Fennec watched the sight, shuddering madly before forcing himself to keep looking. If he were going to go on further missions with his comrade, he had to accept him for....his new form apparently.

Fighting past the horrors of war and the tragic memories, Piru kept looking as the cables were unhooked, as if he were some sort of massive big rig that just finished testing phase.

It was both a wondrous and scary sight at once. The unveiling of something that's haunted one for years, but yet.....is still allied with them.

The Fennec shook his head, dismissing any crude thoughts as he watched his friend stand motionless for the time being.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

As Tonik wakes up, he stretches himself a little bit to get a feel of his new form. Quite a strange feeling that may need some time to get used to, but otherwise he looks perfectly fine. After a bit of talking with the nurse, he finally exits the operation room, and comes in full view fo Eviscerena and Piru to see.

Evis : Hey... you're finally awake.

Tonik is just glad that he feels good with his new form, but Eviscerena's meme joke really "ruins" his mood, so he has to repay in kind.




The boar-lion looks away gritting her teeth and face-palming. Hard.

Evis : 5 minutes back into the waking world and you're immediately back to shameless memes, eh kid ?

Tonik : What can I say, ma'am ? Memes, the DNA of the soul.

Eviscerena's groan really tells how she has accepted defeat the hard way now.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

The Fennec seemed a bit shaky as the taur came into full view of them, but once more, he steeled himself.

He reminded himself that Tonik was their ally.....and not one of the ones who had been hurt during his times in war. Surely if he kept that mindset, he would be fine.

But nothing prepared him for.....memes?

He tilted his head, letting out an audible noise of confusion, looking at Tonik.

Surely, that was one thing he never saw coming.....at all.

"Wow......I.....I honestly don't even know how to respond to that....," Piru said, blinking, then laughing from the joke. It took the Fennec a minute to realize that he was quoting a direct line from the Metal Gear Franchise, but once he did....

Secretly, that earned his respect.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

(This would be his new form now)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> (This would be his new form now)


(Aye!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> The Fennec seemed a bit shaky as the taur came into full view of them, but once more, he steeled himself.
> 
> He reminded himself that Tonik was their ally.....and not one of the ones who had been hurt during his times in war. Surely if he kept that mindset, he would be fine.
> 
> ...


Eviscerena, instead, is secretly glad that Piru actually laughs. She was hoping Tonik could perhaps help Piru relief some stress and tense, and this is exactly what she hopes for.

Evis : Heh. Alright, jokes aside, how're you feeling ?

Tonik : Feels real good, not gonna lie... I dunno how to explain it, but I feel like... myself. Not just because I got a new body/system though.

Evis : That's good to hear. Welcome back, kid. If nothing else, you're still my favorite customer at my canteen, heh.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

The Fennec smiled, still glad that his friend was feeling well. It helped in said regard, but the form still threw him off a little, set him on some unease.

Regardless of what he felt, he still kept at it, shaking only slightly as he stood there before the taur.

It was gradually beginning to make him shake more, bu forced himself to keep with it. After all, when he used to operate, their saying was "Who dares, wins." And right now, he dared.....he just needed to win.

Against himself.

The hardest part.

"W-Well.....glad you are feeling alright! T-That really sounds great! And glad to hear you f-feel like yourself!," Piru stuttered, his large ears trembling gently as he spoke.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Tonik and Eviscerena don't notice Piru stuttering and trembling, or they do but don't point it out... either way, they don't push the fennec about it, and pretend like everything is OK.
Tonik definitely doesn't need to know how his new form literally give Piru one hell of a PTSD earlier.
He looks over the fennec... who is now much shorter than him. He needs to get on the floor just to get to eye level.

Tonik : I think I may need some time to get used to how tall I am now... in any case, anything happened while I was out ?

He wants to give Piru a hug, but holds himself back.
He kind of feels that Piru is uncomfortable with this...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

The Fennec smiled a little, still fighting himself for control as he watched the taur get to eye level with him.

Good move, since Piru was intimidated by things that tower over him constantly.

"W-Well.....t-things were.....," the Fennec stopped, remembering his rather violent episode while the taur was in rest.

"Err......t-they moved along I suppose....m-me and E...E-Evis waited here for you....u-until you woke up...," Piru stuttered, his paws shaking madly still, folding them behind his back as he gave Tonik a fanged smile.

Even with his smile, he still felt.....rather uneasy. He knew that Tonik was an ally....

But those wounds in his mind still dwell as fresh as morning dew...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

The stutter is pretty clear to both of them now. No mistakes in it.

Tonik : ... Thanks... I appreciate it.

He looks away a bit.

Tonik : You know, why don't we get somewhere else better for talking things out, instead of... this hallway. There's a lot I wanna tell you... don't worry, nothing serious. It's just... personal, and I wanna get it off my chest.

Eviscerena : To my kitchen then. I have foods to prepare for dinner tonight, but I'd still listen to you.

Tonik : Thanks ma'am. You coming, foxxo buddy ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

Piru shook all over, then stepped on his own foot, forcing himself to calm down.

Once Tonik mentioned moving to a different place, the small Fennec nodded, his large ears flopping around a little.

"S-Sure! W-We can do that!," Piru said, smiling again. Indeed, this was much harder than it looked, even if every fiber in his very being was screaming at him to run.

He fought the impulse, and walked by the taur's side, despite shaking like a leaf in a hurricane.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Meanwhile, every fiber in Tonik's entire being is screaming at him that he'd be the epicenter for everyone in the entire headquarter to make fun of. But he, too, fights the thought and still heads there with Eviscerena and Piru.
And just as he expects, when they arrive... unwanted attention, his way. Mostly about how despite being supposedly the best defender of the whole HQ, he got one-shot with a shield to the stomach so hard he now has to get an entirely new body/system.
It's now also like a joke among them that, all things considered, his gigantic belly is (literally) his *biggest* weak spot.
Indeed, he's pretty uncomfortable and annoyed with being constantly made fun of... but he keeps it to himself.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

The Fennec, despite the feeling of wanting to run, stuck close to the taur. Other than anyone else, he was....rather joked about his short size, and being nicknamed "Tiny Terror" didn't exactly strike as appealing.

Nonetheless, he stuck to Tonik, seeing him as his closest and only friend, along with Evis of course.

That, and he would be there to defend the taur in case anyone wanted to jest...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

The laughter can be heard louder when the three get into the kitchen. Tonik could hear someone joking that he's retired because of demotion, and now his new duty is helping around the kitchen, because he's unfit in the battlefield anymore.
He sighs and shakes his head, then lies down on the side of his lower body, and his upper torso leaning against the wall. His mechanical wings are closed, folded and compressed, close to his back ; they only look like small, thin metal plates.

Tonik : Yep, that's what I wanna tell you about. That.

Evis : Eh, don't pay them any mind, kid. That's just how life is, really. You run a marathon perfectly fine, but mess up at the very last second, and nobody gives a shit about your entire performance before that. All they remember is the moment you mess up.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

Meanwhile, while those who joked and laughed about his friend's appearance, the Fennec snarled angrily, wanting to really have at it.

Since he still defended Tonik, no matter what he looked like, he acted as his guardian, under any circumstance.

"You bastard....," the Fennec muttered under his breath, baring his fangs as he got up, cracking his knuckles. 

He was about to walk over, and give a piece of his mind....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Tonik gently grabs on Piru's shoulders and shakes his head.

Tonik : Not worth it.

He slightly pulls Piru back a bit, then goes to close the kitchen door. Now there are only three of them inside.

Tonik : There, some privacy...

He sits back on the floor again.

Tonik : OK so... what I wanted to tell you is... thanks for being there for me. I'm really grateful that you did. Before meeting you two, the only, and I mean ONLY other "person" I could make friend with, was... Nemesis of Kin. The entity that possesses me. It was the only thing that kept me company. No-one wanted to team up with me in missions and assignments, because the only thing I'm somewhat good at, is making weapons, and nothing more. Not fighting, not scouting, not navigating areas... not even reading maps. I was usually called a failed experiment because of how faulty I frequently got, due to my old, outdated, unstable system... as well as my appearance corrupted by Nemesis. And even when I tried to prove myself that I could handle myself, by taking on the four best reploid fighters in the whole base... later on I learned that they intentionally let me "win", otherwise I'd be dead the moment any of them made a move. I "won", I got false hope that I was actually something... but, no, they set it up. And now, with the embarrassment of being knocked out by Zero's shield straight into my stomach, people see me as a complete joke.

He pauses there and looks down at the floor, shaking his head.

Tonik : Barely anyone calls me by my name. Aside you two, Bolo and Junkrat... who aren't with us anymore... everybody calls me "mammoth". That's about the most respectful thing they can call me, apparently.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

The Fennec growled, then looked, back sighing and nodding as he backed off, for now.

"Agh......if you say so....," Piru mumbled, following the two into the kitchen.

Now that he hears this, he's even more outraged than before. To hear them intentionally set up something only to make downfall of one's very support and confidence......

How can one simply call themselves an ally after that?....

"Well.....that's.....cruel....," Piru said past his anger, trying his best to control his rage. "What they did is unforgivable in all ways.....and I understand the cruelty......but....I'm glad you had the courage to speak this.....and to....tell us everything....just know we aren't going to do what they did, ever. We'll stick by your side no matter what.....and I'll defend you from those that dare mock you or laugh.....they'll be sorry....," the Fennec seethed, snarling a bit.

Then, he did it.

He hugged the taur, completely having forgotten about his fear of the new form completely. All that mattered was caring for a friend.

"I promise...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Both Tonik and Eviscerena are caught off-guard by Piru hugging him like so, despite the new form (although it actually looks cleaner than the previous). Nevertheless, they're both glad to see it.
He, too, hugs the fennec back, with all his six arms... but somewhat in a fatherly manner ?

Tonik : ... Thanks. You're like a son to me.

He then lets go of the hug and gently places a fist on Piru's chest.

Tonik : Deep inside, we're kindred spirits... you and me.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

Piru wagged his tail happily as he was hugged back, purring softly from the feel of all six arms.

Quite the unusual style, but more than welcome. Also, he felt the...rather fatherly manner of the hug, but appreciated it either way.

"L-Like a son to you?...," the Fennec gasped, tilting his head as he smiled softly. He wagged his tail eagerly, then gasped as his fist rested on his chest, nodding  a little.

"Indeed...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Tonik : Heh, I mean it. I don't know why, but while I was being repaired, I kinda had a vague dream of someone calling me dad, it felt good. Now, hugging you, that feeling is back.

He looks away a bit, chuckling.

Tonik : Honestly ? I kinda like it... though, I wonder what it's like to be a father...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

The small Fennec looked at the taur, smiling a bit as he listened about what he said.

"interesting for sure......well, I just hope that you find whoever that was who called ya for sure!," Piru said, wagging his tail.


He was glad to hear this, and it was indeed interesting...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Eviscerena only listens to the two talking, but she's nonetheless happy that they're back together now, and Piru seems to have got over his fear of Tonik's new form.
Meanwhile, Tonik ponders a bit, trying to think of what to do now... then he remembers something.

Tonik : Oh yeah, I forgot. I told you I'd make a set of power armor for you to wear so you can fight better but not actually rebuilt into a reploid like the others... that, and I think I wanna try out some new weapons I just thought about, too. How's that ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

The Fennec smiled happily, glad that he and Tonik made up. More so, he was glad that his anger made him rather blind to the....abundantly clear form he had now.

When the sound of the taur wanting to try his weapons and make the armor registered to Piru, he nodded eagerly, curious as to where it could lead.

"Sure! I'm actually curious to see what you have in mind really...," the Fennec admitted, wagging his tail happily.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> The headquarter is a busy place. Not the best in the world, what with the constant attacks from the humans in an attempt to put a stop to the resistance... but everyone does manage to get by, for the most part, so far.
> Most of the people here are reploids, designed based on various animal species like wolf, fox, tiger, cat, etc. There are also some that are like Piru, purely in flesh and blood, instead of machines, but they seem to be more with taking care of the natural environment.
> So far, only Piru is the non-Reploid that would actually enter the war zone.
> Looking at the map, the headquarter seems to be fairly straightforward.
> ...


Tonik : Alright, my workshop is in this floor, at the south-west area.

Eviscerena : Have fun, kids. Lemme know what new features you got with your new form, a'ight ?

Tonik : Sure thing mom- I mean, ma'am.

They chuckle at that, and Tonik and Piru head out. Disregarding all the pesky ones making fun of them on their way to the door, out of there and into the main hallway.
Once at the workshop, Tonik points at a platform on the wall, with numbers of measurement unit for someone's body build.

Tonik : I need you to stand there so I can scan you a bit, for the proper size of the armor. Won't take long, don't worry.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

The Fennec smirked at this, and proceeded on with the taur, happily going along to his workshop, casting a deaf ear to those who uttered folly, despite his rather large ears.

Once they arrived at the workshop, the Fennec tilted his head at the scan measurement, nodding  a little as he walked over to it.

"Sure thing pal! I can do that!," Piru chirped happily, going over and standing on the measuring platform.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 9, 2021)

Tonik starts the system and goes through the programs, as the machinery begins to lower itself down from above Piru. It looks like the lamps in an operation room.
As they scan the light through Piru, and display the number of his body build on the monitor, Tonik goes to see the presets of armor designs that can work... until he selects on one.

Tonik : Alright, I think I found one for you. How about this ?










Tonik : This isn't my original design, by the way. It's called "power armor set" in the system of the resistance database. I'm only picking what looks best for you. Does this look OK to you ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 9, 2021)

The Fennec looked at the blueprint model, nodding so fast his ears flopped once more.

"Yeah! That looks perfect!," the little Fennec chirped, wagging his tail eagerly, letting out all sorts of yips and growls of excitement.

He looked up at Tonik, a curious fire roaring in his eyes as he could barely cold his joy. "I really like it! Looks all sorts of cool!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 10, 2021)

Tonik : Heh, that one then. Alright, now the magic begins. You can step out of the platform now. Let's see what we got... 4 layers... iron here, silver there, this would be platinum, and here is chrome... got it.

He then goes to the other side of the laboratory... which is a seemingly empty large room with three large lights above, a medium-sized door on the side, and a massive door beneath.

Tonik : Introducing you to my best creation, "Cosmic Unrest". Now, before we get this beauty on the road, I'll give you the honor...

He points at a large lever on the other side of the control table.

Tonik : Pull the lever, son !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 10, 2021)

The Fennec watched as the taur assessed the colors and alignments correctly, wagging his tail eagerly at this.

Once he was all situated, and the instructions were given, Piru saluted, nodding as he went over to the lever.

"Understood! Here goes!," the Fennec said happily, jumping up and pulling down on the lever.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 10, 2021)

As the lever is pulled down, the light system inside the chamber turns on. The massive door beneath opens up to reveal what looks like a field of lava, magma and plasma all mixed together.
The door on the side opens, as chunks of metals and scraps are thrown in.

Tonik : Lemme give you a tour of how this works...

He points at the metal pieces floating into the center of the room in a zero-gravity manner, as the mixture of fire from below looks like it's being sucked upward. Both come into contact under the sunlight.
Next he puts on two mechanical gloves, as the LED lights up to indicate that they're on.

Tonik : Our journey begins with metals coming in from that panel. Once in, they're melted with this mix of magma, lava and plasma, all while being held up there by gravity. Sunlight in for moral support. Now, when the metals are all melted, we can make them into any shape we want, while rotating it around to make sure we get the shape right, using gravity as well. It's like telekinesis, but easier to explain.

Tonik : Once you're happy with the design, bring in the frost moonlight and cool the thing down slowly but surely. Since we use only light instead of water, the component is 100% pure as it can be. Rinse and repeat until all the parts are finished.

Tonik : Next, we get to the hard part, weld them together. Focus the sunlight and ramp up the temperature, then melt the areas that we wanna wled. Places the parts together, stare at the screen to make sure you align the angles correctly, keep staring super hard until you feel like you can see a glimpse of eldritch cosmic revelation from dimensions beyond. But before you can communicate with an elder god, you need to use the moonlight to cool down the melted-welded areas. And now, just continue until the whole armor piece is assembled. We got ourselves a helmet here.

Tonik : Next, the exciting part, coloring. Summon in some nebula clouds because we're still going with the space-friendly style here. Do some paint job on the thing until you're satisfied, then shock the hell outta it with the electrical starlight to create a magnet force that makes the nebula clouds stuck on the equipment with no way to be "washed out", like a paint job well done. But we're not done, we gonna have some aurora waves in, too. These will go on the edges instead of the surfaces, to give some good-old neon-like highlights that really bring out the textures of the nebula. Shock the thing again like you're trying real hard to bring unconscious patients back to life, and we're good to go.

At the end of the "tutorial", the finished equipment comes out of the chamber, on a conveyor belt, into the room, next to where Tonik and Piru are standing.

Tonik : And there you have it. One piece done. Put it on and see how it fits you.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 10, 2021)

The Fennec is.....quite simply put, speechless once the taur explains everything to him.

To be honest, he had to double back in his brain to make sure he caught all that, and then some.

After what felt like ten minutes trying to comprehend what he had just seen, Piru nodded, smiling softly as he blinked  a bit.

"Hm......alright, I think I got it down for the most bit! Hopefully! And alrighty, trying on the helmet now then," the Fennec said, putting on the helmet onto his head.

He had to watch his ears of course, make sure they didn't get caught in the way or anything.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 10, 2021)

Tonik : Sooooo ? How does it fit ya son ? Do you like it ?

He would ask in a "do you like it ?" kind of tone when getting someone a birthday present.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 10, 2021)

The Fennec felt himself all over, nodding eagerly from the comfortable, yet secure feel he felt.

"Indeed! I love it!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 10, 2021)

Tonik : Great, now we'll continue with the rest of the armor.

Roughly an hour later, the full set is finished. An hour of the taur staring at the monitor in that vaccuum area and doing all the works, non-stop.
Thankfully, everything is done now.

Tonik : Standard issue, heavy duty, all good to go. I made it as lightweight as I could so you don't get dragged down by the whole set when you wear it. There's also a synthetic suit underneath to make it more comfortable and help protect you from electricity. But we're not done here juuust yet. What's power armor without exciting functions to begin with ? So hold on while I add some more techno-magic with this.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 12, 2021)

The Fennec eagerly cooperated with the build of the armor, and was even more eager when it was all said and done.

What really got the Fennec's blood pumping is when the taur mentioned the other additional things he'd put with it, and tech advancements always were a welcome change of pace.

"Ooh, alright then! I'll be looking forward to it indeed!," Piru said happily, smiling broadly to the taur.

"Once more....I must thank you for doing this. Wholly, I'm in your debt good pal..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 12, 2021)

Tonik : You're welcome, heh. Now let's see what we can have with these...

The taur goes over to the computer again and checks the screen, which shows the pair of gloves with the available additional functions.

Tonik : You can have halo light, sound wave and gravity. For halo light, you got energy blades on the two sides of your arms and a hidden blade beneath your wrist, assassin creed style. They do fire/frost/lightning damage.

Tonik : Sound wave, you have these... speaker-looking things, on your palms, which create high-frequency ultrasound and infrasound. Ultrasound can cause concussion and disorient enemies, which good stun-lock potential, while infrasound penetrates all defense and cause internal bleeding.

Tonik : Now, gravity... on your finger tips, and also on your palm. The one on your fingers allow you to remotely manipulate and move objects and people like telekinesis, but the maximum weight that can be moved is same as your natural, unarmored, body weight, no more than that. The one on your palm lets you push or pull objects really damn hard, or if you wanna keep the distance, you can open black holes and white holes to keep enemies away.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 13, 2021)

The Fennec sat down, ears up and attentive as he hears the taur out, nodding a bit as he explains the majority of the armor's workings.

In truth, he was rather glad that he had made the armor for him. At least, he'll be somewhat defended against the brutish attacks of his adversaries.

"Ah, I see......thank you so much again for this! I won't forget what you have done for me!," Piru said happily, running over and hugging the taur's leg, since he was only tall enough for that.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 13, 2021)

The taur reploid kneels down and gently pets on the fennec's ears and tail.

Cosmos : Heh. You're welcome, kid. Now, lemme make these weapons I had in mind earlier, then we can try it out in the training ground, see how things go, yeah ?

He then goes to the system and starts working on his own weapons, too...

(My mammoth sona is now renamed to Cosmos)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 13, 2021)

Piru nodded eagerly, wagging his tail and purring from the pets. He backed up so the taur can work on his weapons, shivering with excitement.

"Sure thing pal! I'll let you work on that. In the meantime, I'm gonna just admire this...," the Fennec said happily, watching the armor.

He was astounded. In mere moments, he obtained something more defensive than a bulletproof vest....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 13, 2021)

Same process of making weapons and armors as before, but this time instead of something fancy and exciting like swords, axes, hammers, maces, scythes, spears or the likes... what the taur makes is a bunch of sticks.
Literally.
All made of silver, steel and polished iron, looking really clean, but otherwise that's just it : solid metal bars with a "cross-guard" to indicate that they're wielded like swords.
Nothing more and nothing less.
But he seems happy with them.

Cosmos : Alright, lookin' good. Now these are the good stuffs.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 13, 2021)

Piru looked at the unique choice of weaponry, knowing that each weapon defines the wielder.

He looked at the sticks, then ruled them to be the best possible weapon, since everything else would get.....really tangled, or inflict self damage, unknowingly.

"Well, I'm sure with your skill behind it, it'll be effective for sure," Piru said, smiling happily.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 13, 2021)

Cosmos : I hope so too, heh.

The taur moves the weapons around a bit to get a feel of their weight, and once he's alright with them, he hangs them on his sides.

Cosmos : Alright, we're pretty near dinner soon... how about a friendly spar, eh ? My new form, and these sticks, versus your armor. How's that ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 13, 2021)

Piru smiled, glad that Cosmos had found his new set of weapons. It was always nice when someone got their nice loadout.

Especially when it was something more manageable than most.

Upon hearing the request for a friendly spar with their new equipment, the Fennec smiled, nodding eagerly, his large ears flapping a bit.

"Sure thing! I'd love to help you get those weapons a test run!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

When the two exit the room, they're met by a heavy-armored monkey reploid, wielding an oversized power hammer on his shoulder. He's in a hunched-down pose, apparently moving with both his legs and his left hand.





His voice completely digitalized and monotone, almost gender-neutral in a sense.

??? : Sorry, mammoth name Cosmos ?

The mammoth-taur looks over, confused at what the monkey just said.

Cosmos : Uh, sorry ?

The monkey points at him, but tries his best not to look impolite or rude.

??? : Mammoth, is name, Cosmos ?

Cosmos : ... Uh huh ? And you are ?

The monkey points back at himself... and tries his best to use body language to make up for his way of talking.

??? : Dawn. D-A-W-N. Dawn. Not Don like... Donald.

He rests the hammer with the head on the ground, then points at himself again.

Dawn : Kicked out of team. Told to find Cosmos, pair up with Cosmos, because Cosmos also have no team. True ?

Cosmos : How did you get kicked out ?

The monkey looks away, embarrassed, wanting to avoid the question, but still answers anyway.

Dawn : Dawn. Alerted enemies during mission. Not fast enough to stop alarm. Enemies brought reinforcement. Team was outnumbered. Main targets escaped. Dawn... kicked out.

Cosmos : Geez... that's rough... so you came here ?

The monkey nods, looking to be pretty sorry of the mistakes.
The mammoth goes over to gently pets on his ears.

Cosmos : It happens. Alright, you're in, with me and Piru over here.

Dawn glances over to look at Piru, and slowly extends his hand, along with a rather... toothy smile.

Dawn : Nice meet Piru.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 15, 2021)

The Fennec stopped dead in his tracks upon seeing the rather large monkey, and that.....quite large hammer unnerved the little fox.

Still, he stood his ground, curious as to what this being was.

Once he heard the tale of who he was, and how he was kicked out of his team, Piru couldn't help but feel sorry for him....

And when the mammoth pet his ears, that always was a nice feel, and the Fennec purred from the pet, wagging his tail slowly.

Upon meeting Dawn, Piru smiled his own fanged grin, offering his small paw to shake, despite size.


"Nice to meet you there Dawn! I'm Piru, as you already heard. Welcome aboard the team!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

The monkey looks at the fennec, and changes from his whole hand to only his two fingers for the "hand" shake.

Dawn : Where going now ?

Cosmos : I'm heading to the training area to try out my new weapons, and to help Piru test out the new armor I made for him.

The monkey wags his tail excitedly.

Dawn : Dawn want to watch.

Cosmos : A'ight, let's go.

The training area, never quiet for a second. From outside, it looks no bigger than an office... but stepping through the door, it's actually much bigger inside, the whole place is like a whole stadium stage, full of training robots, turrets, traps and other "hazzards". For reploids and half-reploids, they're still relatively non-lethal... but Piru is the only non-reploid here, with no cyborg enhancement.

Cosmos : So, what's your specialty ?

The monkey reels his head backward and lets out a fire breath above them. Then he brings up his arm and lets out a small puff of smoke over his bicep, followed by a toothy and playful grin.
The mammoth taur gives a thumbs-up, impressed with it.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 15, 2021)

Piru smiled from the courtesy act, then shook the two fingers with both of his paws.

"Awe, thanks for noticing that!," the Fennec said happily, glad someone for once, (other that Cosmos and Evis), didn't make fun of his short size.

As they walked back to the training room for an update with the skills, Piru managed to look over, and catch sight of Dawn's impressive skillset.

With his small paws, he applauded for him, nodding his approval.

"Very nice! That looks like a neat feature!," Piru said encouragingly, wagging his tail slowly as they made their way to the training room.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

As the three enter the training area, they immediately get showered by sounds of explosion from all the activities going on in here.
Mostly robots being destroyed, turrets being blown away, and small chunks of walls being broken apart. But, over all, a decent training area to keep everyone in shape.
But they're not really there for that... Cosmos has something different in mind.

Cosmos : You know what, change of plan. How about we fight each other, for training ?

Dawn is pretty surprised by the new idea, and tilts his head to a side.

Dawn : Fight each other ?... Dawn, Cosmos, and Piru ?

Cosmos : Yeah. You, me, and Piru, fight each other.

Dawn : Why so ?

Cosmos : I've never really trained with anyone, only these... bots. So I wanna try something different. What about you ?

Dawn : So... we fight together ? For how long ?

Cosmos : Just half an hour, I guess.

The money scratches his cheeks a bit, pondering the idea, then nods.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 15, 2021)

Piru looked up at Cosmos, smiling at the idea.

"Wowee, a battle between us three? A thirty minute spar?....hmm....that actually sounds very interesting....," the Fennec said, thinking it out.

Sure, he may be shorter than the both of them, but still, that would make for a nice fight. And with the armor that Cosmos had so graciously made, he was sure he could take a direct hit or two, depending on how hard they hit.

Which, hopefully, Piru wondered if that armor could cushion a blow from his mighty allies.

After some time of thinking, the Fennec gave a small thumbs up, wagging his tail eagerly.

"You know what, sure! That sounds like a whole bundle of fun!," Piru said happily, ready for the spar.

Indeed, he'd use no weapons. Merely his armor as a defense, and his unseen abilities for the attack. Then, he'd fight bare paw to paw...

All he needed was his abilities and this new armor, and he was sure to give a good fight.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

The three stand a moderate distance away from each other, all facing each other, instead of... the rest of the equipment in the training area.
Cosmos starts the fight with his new weapons, the metallic batons. He takes them out, but then lets go... they hover in the air instead of falling down.
He then gets in his stance, as the batons move in the air like there are invisible hands holding them.
The longer batons are aflame, while the shorter ones are charged with electricity.
The monkey also has at it too, setting his hammer, hands and feet on fire. There is smoke coming off the gaps of his teeth, from his mouth out.

Dawn : Hope Cosmos and Piru fight well !

Cosmos : Same to you, pal ! Get ready !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 15, 2021)

Piru watched as they both got out their weapons, and merely readied his paws in a boxing manner, needing no such weapons for this combat.

Besides, he wore a special kind of gloves that were made of a hard material, but appeared to look of yellow cloth. It was the key element to deceive, and even though he would fight bare paws, he was more than  excited.

"Alright......all set here. Best of luck to all of ya," Piru said, eager to see how this fight will turn out.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

Cosmos : Hey, don't forget the armor you got, kiddo. And the tech that comes with it. I don't need to remind you of all those sound waves and halo light and gravity, do I ? I wanna see how they go too.

Dawn : Oh ? Piru has cool attacks ?

Cosmos gives Dawn a brief summary of the functions that Piru's armor can do. The monkey wags his tail excitedly.

Dawn : Piru no hold back, promise ? Dawn want to see !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 15, 2021)

The Fennec nodded, smiling at the taur with a childish grin.

"Don't worry, I won't forget to use it. Besides, this is the perfect time to test out the durability too!," Piru said, wiggling about eagerly.

When Dawn asked for him not to hold back, he looked up at the monkey, genuinely shocked.

"Oh boy, you sure? I never let loose since those days....but alright! You have my word that I *positively won't hold back *in this battle!," the Fennec said, giving a thumbs up.

"This also paved way for him to test out his powers he never really showed the others, so in a way, everyone was in for a surprise with one another.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

Cosmos : Have at you all then !

The mammoth taur reels himself backward and, using gravity to remotely manipulate the weapons (in this case his sets of batons), he goes for a wide-arc attack at Piru and Dawn at full force, creating a large trail of fire and lightning at them.
Dawn manages to block all of them, but takes one to his leg, making him yelp a bit.
The monkey goes for a heavy overhead smash with his hammer, causing fire orbs to come out everywhere from the area of impact and creating a fire field where they stand. A few of them get to the mammoth taur's legs and make him jump a bit from the sheer heat.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 15, 2021)

The Fennec saw the oncoming rush of batons with their elemental attributes, his eyes flashing as he quickly did a back-flip to evade one.

A small shock did manage to get through, making the Fennec twitch and yip a bit from this. Nevertheless, he shook off that slightly shocking feel, and got ready to launch his first attack.

For his first ability, he tried out what the infrasound could do, using that as he lifted his paw forward, letting the small little speaker do it's work, directing it at them both.

He was deliberately starting off slow, testing the waters so that he could see just what kind of fight he was getting into.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

The infrasound comes off as a (pretty nerve-wrecking) screech, like someone is scratching their claws on the window glass... needless to say, painful to hear.
And painful to endure, too. Infrasound is inaudible for humans... but it really stings for animals, reploids included. But regardless of targets, the infrasound can ignore armors and cause nasty internal bleeding to mess people up... even full-built reploids aren't immune to it.
Cosmos and Dawn frown in pain, feeling like their head is ringing with headache.
The monkey shrugs off the pain and stands the hammer upside down, as he quickly climbs on and balances himself on the pommel of the hammer, then immediately gets down and uses that split second of movement to build up momentum for an overhead smash straight at Piru !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 15, 2021)

The Fennec lowered his paw, looking up at he saw the hammer coming down at him.

Indeed, the first motion would be to run, but the Fennec stands there, ready to take it.

He arches his paws up in a catching motion, and right before the hammer went down, his eyes flashed a fiery red, with the hammer slamming down on the intended target.

Stillness for a few moments.....

Then, keeping the hammer up, Piru stood here, his legs shaky as he barely held up the brutal bash. The Fennec panted, then lifted the hammer just enough for him to front-flip out of the range, letting the hammer slam back down.

"Phew.....that....was harder than before...," the Fennec muttered to himself, his eyes going back to his normal yellow-ish color.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

Cosmos sees Piru taking the hammer head-on like so. Either the armor does it for him, or he's actually much stronger than he lets out to be.
Either way, an impressive feat to take on that piece of giant metal down like so. Especially for a non-reploid.
Dawn thinks the same, too, but he probably doesn't know Piru isn't a reploid yet.
But that would be for later... Cosmos has something else to try out, against them.

Cosmos : Heads up !

Still remotely manipulating the batons with gravity (though some may see him as using telekinesis instead), he goes for his favorite combo of attack. First he waves his left hands to perform two bashes with the lightning batons in reverse grip (like one may do with the scabbard of a sword) in a wide arc forward, creating six slow-moving, crescent-like waves of lightning. Then he gets in position of preparing to draw a katana, and throws his right hands out three times, as the fire batons swing forward at bullet speed in an even wider arc ; each swing fires out three fire bolts.
Upon clashing with the lightning waves, the fire bolts explode into a big sphere of plasma that smites the area around them.
The full combo results in nine plasma explosion (three at a time), and ends with the lightning waves also exploding in a burst of electricity.
Dawn takes quite a beating with the assault, but is still going. He looks visibly damaged, but unstoppable.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 15, 2021)

Upon seeing quite the attack, the Fennec decides to dodge for most of them, since being smaller means he could evade a little bit better.

Granted, he does take some hits, rattling him a little, but not being enough to really wear him down.

After taking the damage, Piru smiled, shaking his head as he shook off the pain.

"I'll admit, that hurt, but that's what gets the real fight going!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 16, 2021)

Dawn : Hehe... Dawn like Cosmos. Will try again.

The monkey then goes for another overhead smash with his hammer, straight to the ground. Upon impact, there are flaming fissures (shown by the ground being cracked repeatedly and rapidly) that spread out and reach to Cosmos and Piru. Every time the ground is cracked, there is a burst of magma that shoots upward, along with lava errupting everywhere.
However, Cosmos goes for what a lot of people consider to be... a cheap move.
Dodging to a side, he uses gravity to contain the magma and lava directed at him (the ones coming at Piru are not affected), then shape-shifts them into pure-flamming swords, and sends them right back at both Dawn and Piru.
Dawn is genuinely caught off-guard from this, he does not see it coming and takes two-three swords directly to the chest, which knocks him down with a loud "thud !".
He slowly gets back up, smoke coming off his heated body and armor.

Dawn : Dang... what move was that ? Never saw it before.

The look on the monkey's face is... both excited, and cautious.

Cosmos : My trump card, heh. Or as people like to call it, "noob mode".


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 16, 2021)

Piru watches as the magma rushes towards him, breathing in deeply as he timed his attack...or rather, his defense.

"Alright.....let's hope I can still do that move after all these years...," the Fennec pondered, watching the flames comes forth.

He quickly started to run in place, his fur sparking a bit as he watched it inches from his feet. Then, he jumped, high enough to evade it, then landed back down.

But it seemingly wasn't the move he was going for.

The, as he was pondering which one that was, he barely saw the flame blade coming at him, narrowly dodging at the last second.

Piru did yelp a bit as it grazed his cheek, wiping the blood from it as he smiled a bit, wagging his tail.

"oh yeah, now this is a good warmup! Let's keep it going! Also, pretty neat move! Gonna figure out a counter for that later....," the Fennec muttered under his breath, making the last line he muttered unreadable.

Nevertheless, he had many surprises under his sleeves, and he was eager to show them, since Dawn requested for him to go all out....

Which he planned to do. In full.

The nickname Tiny Terror....

Will show why he's called that.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 16, 2021)

Dawn : Piru right. Dawn not expect it.

The monkey rubs his armor plates a bit to clean off the burn marks, then cracks his knuckles. His tail and horns now on fire as well.

Dawn : No messing around. Dawn getting on ! Behold... "Rising Monday" !

He quickly brings his hammer up behind him and holds it with both hands, and stops right in the middle of his motion, despite the weight of the thing. His right eye flashes red, then, in a blink of an eye, he dashes towards Cosmos and rams the pommel of the hammer right to the stomach, catching the mammoth off-guard with the direct hit and the sheer force behind it.
Then the monkey goes for an uppercut swing at the briefly-stunned Cosmos, to the stomach yet again, and knocks him falling to the ground a moderate distance later.
Dawn is just about to have at it with Piru again, but he stops when he hears... laughters ? Towards them.
Or, rather, at Cosmos.

"Ha ! The monkey knows what's up !"
"Probably learned that from Zero."
"New body but still same weakness ! Revived on a budget much ?"

Dawn looks at them, then at Cosmos (who is struggling to get back up after the attacks in his stomach), seemingly confused.

Dawn : Uh... ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 16, 2021)

Piru was shocked at the sheer power of the blow, smiling a bit.

"Goodness....glad you are on our side for sure!," the Fennec said supportively, wagging his tail.

His ears perk when he hears the commentary from behind. Quickly, he listens at what they were saying, and the sheer anger that he felt was immeasurable.

The fact that his friend was being mocked for the one hit....to the stomach.....almost made the Fennec lose it right there.

Seething with a fury unknown, he quietly took off the armor, resting it on the floor in an ever so calm manner.

In truth, he had reached a dangerous level of anger, almost to the point of friendly fire.

He slowly went over to Cosmos, checking on him wordlessly.

When he saw he was alright for the most part, he helped him up, then turned around, putting his glasses back on.

Quietly, as not to attack anyone, he silently walked out of the training area, just walking off to prevent himself from doing something he would really regret...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 16, 2021)

My apologizes, folks, but I'm taking my leave off this RP. And RPs in general, too.
I've been mentally exhausted and worn out as of late, and I don't even feel like I can continue much anymore.
At this point, everywhere I look, there's always unwanted dramas and troubles about to come my way. One move and I'm neck-deep in what I got more than I bargained for.
If anyone wants to take my place and be in charge, feel free to.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 16, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> My apologizes, folks, but I'm taking my leave off this RP. And RPs in general, too.
> I've been mentally exhausted and worn out as of late, and I don't even feel like I can continue much anymore.
> At this point, everywhere I look, there's always unwanted dramas and troubles about to come my way. One move and I'm neck-deep in what I got more than I bargained for.
> If anyone wants to take my place and be in charge, feel free to.


Please do feel better! Farewell!


----------

